# Abitur in Azeroth!



## Toamar (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe WoW-Gemeinde,

 mir ist in den Foren auf Buffed.de aufgefallen, dass ziemlich viele Spieler wohl ein Problem mit 
„World of Warcraft" haben. 

 Ich bin der Meinung viele sogenannte „Pro Gamer" beherrschen nicht WoW sondern WoW beherrscht Sie! 

 Wenn man manche Spieler Ingame sieht , alleine das Equipp was sie tragen, 
da fragt man sich schon wie viel Zeit man investieren muss, um solch ein Equipp zu erfarmen,
da geht das nicht mehr mit 2-4 Stunden täglich. 

 Meiner Meinung nach sind 2-4 Stunden täglich schon entscheidend zu viel, aber wenn man mal
sieht wie viel Stunden Täglich in Deutschland vor dem Fernseher verbracht wird, ist das wohl Durchschnitt. 

 Hinzu kommt noch das ein Machtkampf zwischen Hardcore-Gamer und Gelegenheitsspieler entbrannt ist, wie viele Beiträge findet man nicht, wo die eine Seite schreit…

 „*Alles viel zu einfach, jeder Depp bekommt gutes Equipp ohne viel Zeitaufwand*"

_Und die andere Seite kommentiert…_

 „*Danke das alles schneller geht, so können auch wenig Spieler an Raids teilnehmen*"

 Kann sein das ich zu altmodisch denke, aber ich finde es war höchste Zeit das Blizzard das Spiel vereinfacht bzw. die Spielinhalte verkürzt hat. Es kann doch nicht Sinn eines Spiels sein Täglich 
8 Stunden oder mehr vor Computer an einen Spiel zu sitzen, ganz zu schweige von dem Suchtpotenzial was WoW mit sich bringt.
Ich finde mit der Vereinfachung nimmt Blizzard eine Menge Druck von den Spielern täglich mehrere Stunde spielen zu müssen um gutes Equipp zu bekommen.

Wie ist eure Meinung?
Ist die momentane Blizzard Strategie WoW auch mit weniger täglicher Spielzeit gutes Equipp zu bekommen richtig, oder macht es das Spiel kaputt?


----------



## BIGBoomkin (16. Januar 2010)

Naja du wiedersprichst dir ansich!
Du sagst wenn du manche leute siehst und was für equip sie haben dafür bräuchte mann viel zeit!Im nächsten satz schreibste das mann schnell an gear kommt. xD
Nein!
Das ist nicht mehr so, im verhältniss zu bc is die zeit die mann aufwenden muss auf ein minimum gefallen ausser vielleicht frisch 80 und inis farmen^^
Ansonsten reicht es 1-2 tage zu raiden um ein sehr gutes geear zu haben!(stamm raid vorrausgesetzt)
Ich war auch so ein Hardcore spieler, weswegen ich recht dankbar bin das es nicht mehr nötig ist :-)
Neben Arbeit und Familie ist auch das jetzt noch fast zu viel.
Mfg


----------



## Kegan (16. Januar 2010)

dito aber pre nerfs 

Muru trys haben mich erst nach 3 wochen angefangen zu nerven


bzw 180 tage spiel Zeit ( mit allen chars)


----------



## Darussios (16. Januar 2010)

Alle die schreien "WoW ist scheiße!!!EInseinself", sind selber daran schuld da sie durch dieses ewige Genörgle das Spiel einem mies machen.
An Recount, Gearscore etc ist auch die Community schuld.
Früher hat man einfach jemanden eingeladen und wenn der Boss dann lag, wars wunderbar!
Heute ist WoW 80% Arbeit, 20% Spaß dank dem Umgang der Community mit diesen Addons.

Leider kann man nicht alle Nörgler verbannen, Blizzard würde dann wohl 50-75% seiner WoW-Abonnenten verlieren(Grob geschätzt am Verhältnis Nörgel-Posts: Normale Posts (3:1)).

Aber Blizzard kann Addons aus dem Spiel verbannen, das haben sie auch mit Decursive in seiner alten Form gemacht.
Wenn Recount, Gearscore und andere ähnliche Addons entfernt wurden, wird das Spiel wieder entspannter für alle, zumindest temporär denn ich bin auch der Ansicht, dass es wohl nicht lange dauern würde, bis ein Nachfolger da ist.


----------



## onkelzfan (16. Januar 2010)

Im Endeffekt machen sich die Spieler ja selber den Druck. Wer meint er müsste immer zu den besten gehören der muss halt viel spielen. Ich spiele auch nicht selten, aber in den 3 jahren oder so die ich spiele hab ich keine Raidgruppe (wegen Job, 3-Schicht) und habe trotzdem meinen Spaß mit den Zielen die ich mir setze (100 Mounts z.B.). Mein Equip ist auch nicht das schlechteste, und das durch die Änderungen( Vereinfachung). Aber wenn sie das Spiel noch mehr nerven(vereinfachen) dann macht das keinen Spaß mehr. Ich als Gelegenheitsspieler mochte z.B. die Vorquest von Karazhan und fand sie auch sinnvoll. Diese paar Quests haben ja nun nicht gerade so viel Zeit gekostet. Wenn man alles so einfach macht hat das irgendwie etwas von einem Cheat in einem Offlinegame. Das ist meine Meineung als Gelegenheitsspieler und nicht als Progamer.


MfG der Onkelzfan


----------



## Hazel_Malorne (16. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube die Kluft zwischen den Casual Gamern und den Pro Gamern ist so groß wie nie und das ist das Resultat aus der Strategie von Blizzard den High-Content auch schneller für den Casual Gamer erreichbar zu machen. 

Ich kann die Problematik an und für sich verstehen. Die Pro Gamer mussten noch viel Zeit in ihr Equip investieren, wo man es jetzt relativ einfach und schnell bekommt. Früher hatten die Pro Gamer also eine Aufgabe und ein Ziel, was sie jetzt nicht mehr haben. Klar, ich würde mich auch langweilen und ärgern, wenn ich den ganzen Tag nichts zu tun hätte... weil sind wir doch mal ehrlich ohne irgendein Klischee bedienen zu wollen: Wer steckt hinter den Pro Gamern? Ich lehne mich jetzt mal weit aus dem Fenster und sage zu 75% Spieler ohne Arbeit, 20% Spieler mit dem sozialen Verhalten einer Erbse und die restlichen 5% sind einfach Ausnahme (Mischformen unberücksichtigt).

Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich jetzt als Casual Gamer auch mal die Möglichkeit bekomme, den High Content zu sehen und zu spielen ohne dafür meine Arbeit kündigen, meine Familie der Einsamkeit hingeben und mein soziales Umfeld abstoßen zu müssen. Von daher macht Blizzard das Spiel nicht kaputt, denn sie ermöglichen vielen Casual Gamern den Spielspass zu behalten. Wer das Spiel kaputt macht sind die Pro Gamer mit Ihrer Meinung nur weil man 23 Stunden non-stop im Spiel ist wäre man zu mehr berechtigt als die Casual Gamer.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (16. Januar 2010)

Ich trage ICC/PDK Sachen und würde sagen dass mein Equip recht anständig ist. Letztes von den Rogues auf unserem Server Platz 22 gewesen. (Azshara)
Trotzdem verbringe ich nicht viel Zeit mit WoW. Täglich Random Dungeon machen --->15min. Und dann noch an 2 Tagen in der Woche etwas mehr wo ich dann ICC 10/25 gehe und gelegentlich noch ein pdk 25er speedrun (30min)


----------



## Rellikss (16. Januar 2010)

Prinzipiell muss ich sagen, dass sich das Spielverhalten an und für sich geändert hat. Selbst Casuals (auch ich spiele nich 24/7) bekommen im Zuge der besseren Spieler (Pro Gamer) die Wünsche und Ziele dieser mit. Das heist, dass selbst wenn die Instanzen immernoch schwer wären und ein ProGamer diese in 1,5h (als Beispiel) durch hätte, würde sich ein Casual Spieler das selbige Ziel setzten. Der Mensch ist von Natur aus so gestrickt, dass er Vorbilder bzw. Ziele hat. Wenn er sieht, dass jemand anders gestecktes Ziel erreicht hat, wird man selbst ehrgeiziger und versucht selbiges zuschaffen. Nun kommt noch Blizzard hinzu und wirft noch etwas Salz in die Wunde der Progamer (Content zu einfach - Ini zu kurz), in Form von epischer Ausrüstung für alle. So kommt einfach die momentane Disskusion zustande. Wenn die Instanzen so gehalten werden. wie Sie noch zu BC Zeiten wahren, nur ebend etwas kürzer und ohne der Masse an epischen Dingen, so würde Blizzard ein wesentlich besseren Weg gehen. Die Marken können Sie von mir aus drinnen lassen. Das reicht dann auch. So muss der normale Casual ebend 13 Instanzen auf heroisch gehen um sich ein Epic zu kaufen und der ProGamer bzw. Raider geht ebend dafür 2-4x wöchentlich Xstunden in einen Raid und zieht sich dort Marken und Equip. Was schließlich nur gerecht ist. In einer Instantz muss ich nur mit 4 weiteren Spielern auskommen bzw. diese entsprechend führen. Als Raider bzw. Leiter eines Schlachtzuges habe ich viel mehr Aufwand. Auch der Spieler im Schlachtzug selbst, muss mehr leisten, als in einer normalen Ini.

Kurz um epic´s aus den Instanzen raus, Marken können so bleiben - Damit sollten sich dort einige Leute sehr zufrieden geben können.

PS.: Auch ich Raide sehr gerne und teilweise sogar 4mal die Woche á 3h Abends, trotzdem zähle ich nicht zu einem ProGamer sondern noch zum Casual Feld, und trotzdem nerft es mich, dass mir die Items hinterher geworfen werden und selbst der Content zu leicht geworden ist.

*Kurz gesagt, ich verbinge nicht sehr viel Zeit in WoW und trotzdem würde ich mich als gut bis sehr gut equipt bezeichnen.... Leider - hätte gern längere gebraucht, so ist die Freude viel größer, wenn ich ein neues Item habe - so wie zu BC ... Die Mischung machts...*


----------



## McDamn (16. Januar 2010)

Zur Bc Zeit wars einfach am Ausgeglichesten, es gab Hardcore und es gab Casual, außerdem hatten wir da noch die dritte Gruppe die heut kaum noch vertreten ist.
Die Gruppe die mit ihrer Gilde schonmal unter der Woche Kara (damalig längste Ini) und dan halt mal wieder nicht, heut zutage kann man nur entweder 2h am Tag daddeln oder 6-8h am Tag intensiv zocken interface und eqip optimieren.
Blizzard geht aber den richtigen Weg dadurch das alles einfacher wird, wird vielleicht die Gruppe der Hardcore in die Richtung der ich sagmal Softcore gehen, und vielleicht wird es WoW auch nichtmehr lange geben ist nicht selten im Gespräch blizz und ein neues MMo, mit diesem neuen MMo wird zwar der Support für ihre größte Einnahmequelle WoW nicht eingestellt aber ich denke mal die Updates werden dan ziemlich lasch ausfallen.
Und dan wird es woh lselbst den süchtigen zu Langweilig wenn garnichts mehr neues kommt. Ich habe selber gezockt und hab mir dan mal P-Server angeglotzt und mir wurd wirklich schnell langweilig sie bringen keine Updates wie Blizzard, persönlich find ich das aber auch besser es läst so eine Sucht kaum zu der Körper des Menschen passt sich an und wenn er dan nix neures härteres hat, hört er auf.
So wars bei mir ich höhrte auf und stöber nur hin und wieder mal in Foren rum, aber wer weiß wann mich WoW wieder hohlt irgendwann hohlts leider alle wieder, bis 2012 die Mayas sahen das schon richtig die Welt wird untergehn aber nur die von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciferdius (16. Januar 2010)

Ich bin selber Casual. Und ich mus sagen, ich finde es ist nichtmehr so wie es mal war.
Classic war zu schwer, ganz klar, 40 mann zu finden für die raids, war heftig.
BC war dann aber genau richtig, 1 Modus, die Bosse nicht zu schwer und nicht zu leicht.
Und es gab keine möglichkeit die Bosse künstlich schwerer zu machen.
Mit BC wurden beide seiten gut bedient, die Hardcore Spieler sowie
die Gelegenheitsspieler. Jetzt geht es mir so, der Boss liegt im 10er...warum
dann nochmal im 25er ? oder im 10/25er Hero ? Oder mit Hardmodes ?
Das is mir alles latte und wayne. Ich brauch ned den Titel Sternrufer, 
oder ein rostigen Proto....ich will den schwierigkeitsgrad von BC.
Da wurde am wenigsten genörgelt und die meisten waren glücklich,
Hardcore und Casuals.


----------



## riggedi (16. Januar 2010)

Wie leicht soll WOW denn noch werden? Seit 3.3 kann JEDER durch Random Dungeons an Triumphmarken rankommen und sich mit Rüstung eindecken. Das kannst Du den ganzen Tag machen und hast 245er Items ohne jemals einen Raid betreten zu haben. Es gibt die ICC Ruf Farmer sicher auf jedme Server - dann kannste dir einen 264er Ring holen, der für jede Klasse das Non Plus Ultra ist.

Wenn Du, lieber TE, dazu keine Zeit hast oder opfern möchtest, dann beschwer dich nicht, dass es andere können. Noch leichter als jetzt ist WOW noch nie gewesen! Gold und Rüstung sind überall.


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (16. Januar 2010)

wieso du deinen Post Abitur in azeroth genannt hast, ist mir nicht klar.

Nun dein Thema ist das typische hier im Land. Alle wollen ALLES und zwar möglichst umsonst. 
Warum beklagen sich denn so viele über wow. Weil es einfach extrem groß geworden ist. Wenn ein Spiel sagen wir mal ein oder zwei Millionen Spieler hat, dann sind das schon viele, aber es ist ein kleiner Teil von allen. Und die die da spielen haben meist ein etwas anderes Hobby als die die auf den Fussballplatz gehen oder Karten spielen oder sonst was.
Ich habe früher mit Kumpeln jedes Wochenende Siedler gespielt oder Risiko (Brettspiele für die die das nicht kennen), als Kind Monopoly. Da sind auch locker am WE 12 bis 14 Stunden drauf gegangen. Wenn Leute Schach spielen oder professionell Poker, dann verbringen sie auch einen Großteil ihres Zeit damit.

Also warum soll jemand nicht 30 St. die Woche Wow spielen, solange er Spass daran hat und solange es für ihn ein Zeitvertreib ist.

Jetzt kommt aber das Problem. Wenn ich wow oder irgendetwas anderes als Ersatz für meinen fehlenden Lebensinhalt betrachte, dann ist es eben kein Spiel mehr sondern bitterer Ernst. Dann muss ich einfach gut sein, ich muss einfach vorne sein.

Genauso die Gamer die fürs Spielen bezahlt werden. Die haben gar keine Wahl als immer ganz vorne zu sein.
Und dann wird es eben ein knochenharter Konkurrenzkampf und die Auswüchse sind ja klar zu sehen. Ich will in möglichst kurzer Zeit durch inis rennen. Da stören dann alle, die nicht perfekt equipt sind. Wenn ich das als Beruf mache und meine Zeit möglichst effektiv einsetzen muss, weil ich ja noch andere Dinge zu tun habe, dann versteh ich das ja, aber wenn ich danach in Dala wieder poste wie langweilig mir ist, dann kapier ich es nicht.

Somit ist für viele Leute aus Wow statt eines Spiels, knochenharte Arbeit geworden (kannst ja mal die Verhältnisse in Pro Gilden anschauen, da wird sogar deine Tel Nummer verlangt um dich anzurufen falls mal jemand ausfällt und ähnliches).
Und wenn ich schon arbeiten muss, dann soll das möglichst effektiv sein und dann will ich keine armen Würstchen mitschleppen.

Und wenn ich dann aber noch nicht mal mehr zeigen kann wie schwer ich gearbeitet hab, dadurch dass ich ein viel besseres Gear habe, da ja jeder mittlerweile mit der Zeit das Gear bekommt, dann suche ich mir eben andere Betätigungsfelder.

Oder ich bin neidisch, dass der der nur 3 Stunden arbeitet das gleiche hat wie ich wo ich doch 8 Stunden arbeite.

Das ist meiner Ansicht nach der Grund warum wow so ist wie es jetzt ist.

Aber es gibt zumindest auf meinem Server noch ca 20 % Leute mit denen man im ts lachen kann, die Spass am spielen haben und die einem auch mal ein super gutes Teil was sie eigentlich erwürfelt haben schenken, weil sie sagen du kannst es besser gebrauchen (gestern passiert, danke nochmals Ikki). Und sowas ist für mich dann "Lebensqualität" im Spiel oder die Leute sind der Grund warum ich noch spiele.


----------



## The-Quila (16. Januar 2010)

ich bin so froh, dass ich in einer fun-gilde bin. wir haben zwar icc nicht "clear" und haben keinen gearscore "over 9000" aber dafür haben wir spaß.

geld/gearscore allein machen nicht glücklich.


----------



## Shedanhul (16. Januar 2010)

riggedi schrieb:


> Wie leicht soll WOW denn noch werden? Seit 3.3 kann JEDER durch Random Dungeons an Triumphmarken rankommen und sich mit Rüstung eindecken. Das kannst Du den ganzen Tag machen und hast 245er Items ohne jemals einen Raid betreten zu haben. Es gibt die ICC Ruf Farmer sicher auf jedme Server - dann kannste dir einen 264er Ring holen, der für jede Klasse das Non Plus Ultra ist.
> 
> Wenn Du, lieber TE, dazu keine Zeit hast oder opfern möchtest, dann beschwer dich nicht, dass es andere können. Noch leichter als jetzt ist WOW noch nie gewesen! Gold und Rüstung sind überall.



T9 hat ilvl 232, nur so nebenbei.

Und wenn jeder nochmal Naxx -> Uldu -> Pdk müsste um den neuen Content zu geniessen würde keiner mehr twinken wollen bzw. als frisch 80 raiden gehen.

Ich persönlich fand BC auch sehr gut, allerdings war für mich der Anfang von Wotlk am besten.


----------



## PalaBubble (16. Januar 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Wie ist eure Meinung?



Dass dieser Thread sinnlos ist, da es 1. schon zig tausend davon gibt und 2. sollte es jedem selbst überlassem bleiben wie viel Zeit er in WoW investieren will.

(Flames werden eiskalt ignoriert, da es sowieso sinnfrei wäre Tatsachen zu flamen...)


----------



## riggedi (16. Januar 2010)

Shedanhul schrieb:


> T9 hat ilvl 232, nur so nebenbei.


Von T9 hab ich gar nix geschrieben! Nur, dass man mit Triumphmarken sich 245er Items kaufen kann...


----------



## Haas3 (16. Januar 2010)

Ich seh das einfach so: in WoW Classic war es meiner Meinung nach zu schwer an gutes Equip zu kommen da man sich mit 40mann drumm geprügelt hatte^^! Aber in WOTLK ist es meiner Meinung zu einfach wobei dies auch den Vorteil hat das man schnell zu den anderen aufschliesen kann wenn man z.B. ein Twink auf 80 gebracht hat oder so. Aber unterm Strich muss man doch sagen das Burning Crusade eigentlich der gute Mitttelweg war meiner Meinung nach. Daher sollte dieser spätestens mit Cataslysm wieder angestrebt werden. Das ist meine Meinung


----------



## Hazel_Malorne (16. Januar 2010)

Es geht doch aber hier nicht darum, wie einfach oder schwer es ist an Equip/Marken zu kommen, sondern ob die Strategie von Blizzard das Spiel kaputt macht oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Magic! (16. Januar 2010)

wow ist definitiv zu einfach^^
ja ich bin in der schule und mache mein fachabi und habe atm nen schnitt von 2,9 und trotzdem hab ich in icc 3 serverfistkills/erfolge geholt und ich hab trotzdem noch lngeweile, weil ich nich weis was ich den ganzen tag machen soll^^
und es kommen oft genug freunde vorbei und party mache ich trotzdem regelmässig^^
und würde ich nur zum raiden on komme müsste ich 16 stunden die woche spielen um 100% attendance zu haben, was ich aber garnicht habe...
also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das des der sinn von blizz war mit 16 stunden pro woche spielen alles easy going abzufarmen^^


----------



## riggedi (16. Januar 2010)

Hazel_Malorne schrieb:


> Es geht doch aber hier nicht darum, wie einfach oder schwer es ist an Equip/Marken zu kommen, sondern ob die Strategie von Blizzard das Spiel kaputt macht oder nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, genau - das ist doch der springende Punkt! Blizzards Strategie ist es, den Spieler recht fix durch Marken ausstatten zu können UND es war die Frage vom TE:


Toamar schrieb:


> Wie ist eure Meinung?
> Ist die momentane Blizzard Strategie WoW auch mit weniger täglicher Spielzeit gutes Equipp zu bekommen richtig, oder macht es das Spiel kaputt?


JEDER Nicht-Raider, der sich mit Marken sammeln auseinander gesetzt hat, kommt an das Equip von Raidspielern heran.


----------



## todesstern (16. Januar 2010)

ich sag nur wenn du nicht viel zeit investieren willst dann lass es doch einfach lösch das game vertig hierzu brauchen wa nicht schon wieder son thema


----------



## Ilunadin (16. Januar 2010)

Meine Meinung: Classic war für NErds
 	Burning Crusade für jederman(n)/frau
 	WotLK für jeden vollpfosten,egal ob ers kann oder nicht




Noch eine Frage...WAs zur Hölle hat dein Titel(Abitur in WoW) mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Thufeist (16. Januar 2010)

riggedi schrieb:


> Es gibt die ICC Ruf Farmer sicher auf jedme Server - dann kannste dir einen 264er Ring holen, der für jede Klasse das Non Plus Ultra ist.



Einen Ring mit Stärke für Krieger oder DK DD gibt es nicht.. soviel zum Thema jeder.. ^^


----------



## x123 (16. Januar 2010)

Tja lieber TE,

der Thread ist zu hoch für das Buffed Forum.
Erwarte niemals Intelligenz von einem WoW Spieler, nicht umsonst hat das Spiel (bzw. die Community (wenn man das noch so nennen kann!) )so einen Ruf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ja, ich glaube, dass Blizzard in die richtige Richtung geht, allerdings ist das größte Problem immernoch: Je mehr Zeit du investierst, desto besser bist du. So entsteht ein Mindestmaß an Zeit, die investiert werden muss, um z.B. an nem ICC Raid teilnehmen zu können.
(Perfektes Gegenbeispiel zu WoW ist immernoch Guild Wars, hier kommt man nicht durch Equip, sondern ausschließlich durch Skill weiter, auch ohne am Tag 4 oder mehr Stunden zu spielen, dafür ist es leider nicht als vollwertiges MMORPG klassifiziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## riggedi (16. Januar 2010)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Einen Ring mit Stärke für Krieger oder DK DD gibt es nicht.. soviel zum Thema jeder.. ^^


Oh bitte, lest ihr auch? Ich habe jede Klasse (!) geschrieben, nicht jede Skillung (!).


----------



## Dropz (16. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich wills einfach haben wies in BC war..



ja da waren eig. alle zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (16. Januar 2010)

Ja die WotLK Zeiten sind schon übertrieben, das man schon nach einer Woche (vllt auch kürzer) full Epic ist! Jeder kann dann schon PDK 10er sich sein Equip farmen da die Raid Instanz ein Witz ist! Die BC Raids waren schon hart das lag auch daran das die voll mit Trash Mobs gefüllt waren und die Bosse sehr viel HP hatten sodass der Kampf länger dauert und der Schaden erhöht ist , damit man immer auf die Taktik achten sollte um so wenig wie möglich Schaden zu kriegen. Heutzutage wird sowas leicht umgeht oder schnell weggeheilt!
 Aber zu den BC Zeiten wars auch nicht anders. Wenn nicht jeder mit diesen Vanir Faustwaffen rumgelaufen ist oder dieser Heil Fackel dann weiß ich auch nicht wieso sich da niemand sich beschwert hat.


----------



## Saimensays (16. Januar 2010)

denke es kommt immer drauf an ob du dich selber dem Druck des mithalten-wollens aussetzen möchtest. Spiele schon seit 2 1/2 Jahren Wow und habe mir nie Gedanken gemacht ob ich jetzt zu den Top Spielern gehöre oder nicht. Finde es langsam einfach zuviel wie sich die leute über die Community usw aufregen. Man muss ja auch mal bedenken, dass man sich diese Community ausgesucht hat. 




Mein Tipp: Wer kein Bock auf Wettstreit hat , muss sich diesem auf nicht unterwerfen. 

Ich mein es ist doch nur ein Spiel. Epics hin oder her mitm nächsten Addon is eh wieder alles Crap also von daher^^.


----------



## Andoral1990 (16. Januar 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Hallo liebe WoW-Gemeinde,
> 
> mir ist in den Foren auf Buffed.de aufgefallen, dass ziemlich viele Spieler wohl ein Problem mit
> &#8222;World of Warcraft" haben.
> ...


Du scheinst ja viel Ahnung zu haben wie man an gutes gear kommt. Ich Raide 3x die woche abends von 20-23 Uhr mit der Gilde und dadruch bin ich immer hin die 3t beste eule aufem realm (Equiptechnisch, spielerisch mag ich das nicht von mir behaupten, könnte aber sein) Also für das Equip das ich habe und wofür man deiner meinung nach 2-4 stunden spielzeit pro tag nicht reicht brauch ich im durchschnitt nicht mal 1,5 stunden pro tag.


----------



## rocksor (16. Januar 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wenn Recount, Gearscore und andere ähnliche Addons entfernt wurden, wird das Spiel wieder entspannter für alle



Meine Meinung. Weg mit Recount / Gearscore! Ich find überhaupt sollten alle Addons bis auf DBM und die Interface-mod AddOns weg :/


----------



## Zumba (16. Januar 2010)

Naja, ich finde wenn man eine vernünftige Raidgilde hat ist die Zeit, die man ins Spiel investiert nicht allzu hoch..
Normal mach ich halt täglich meine daily, 20 bis 30 minuten Aufwand, und sonst drei bis vier mal die Woche abends raiden, ca drei bis vier Stunden Raidzeit. Das ist schon völlig in Ordnung, ich habe noch genug Zeit für andere Beschäftigungen und am Wochenende gehts auf Tour 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodanold (16. Januar 2010)

Auch die Spieler geben ihren Beitrag dazu, das es so ist wie es derzeit ist.
Ich finde es mal grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt, das man als Casual-Spieler relativ leicht an verhältnissmäßig gutes Equip kommen kann.

Nicht jeder hat Zeit, Lust und Muse sich durch Raids zu kämpfen. Ist ja auch nicht weiter schlimm. 


Allerdings verlangen im Gegenzug viele der Spieler einen gewissen Item-Schnitt um überhaupt noch als vollwertiger 80er Char 
angesehen zu werden.

Letztens verließ ein Heiler die Nexus-HC-Gruppe mit dem  Kommentar das ich als Tank mit unter 5k Gearscore eh nichts taugen würde.
Das war der Punkt, an dem ich mich erstmals mit diesem Tool befasst habe und es mir auch installiert habe.

Nur um das klar zu stellen. Ich nutze es nicht um Spieler zu bewerten!! 
Interessant ist es schon. Ich schau mich in Dalaran immer ein wenig um,
was denn wohl der höchste erreichbare Gearscore ist... bzw welches der höchste GS ist, den ich sehe.

Zurück zu dem Heiler. Mein Palatank ist jetzt sicherlich nicht schlecht equiped. Sind halt keine Raid-Items dabei. Aber mit Marken und 
einem guten Schmied zusammen hab ich dafür gesorgt das ich nicht "schlecht" equiped bin. 
Wie ein Heiler dann auf so nen Hirnpfurz kommen kann weiß ich nicht.

Wenn ich mit meinem Heiler unterwegs bin ist es mir fast egal, wie der Tank equiped ist. 
Nur kritimun ist mir wichtig. Und das er die Aggro der DDs halten kann.
Was ja aber auch schon geht, wenn sich die DDs ein wenig beherrschen..


Worauf ich aber hinauswollte mit meinem Beispiel:

Der Spieler der mir sagt das er nicht mitgeht, weil mein Equip nicht gut genug ist... das genau ist einer der Spieler die dafür gesorgt haben, 
das dir das epische Equip jetzt mehr oder weniger in alle Körperöffnungen gedrückt wird.


Ich denke jeglicher Versuch, dagegen etwas zu unternehmen ist wie ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen.
Deshalb akzeptiert es, arrangiert euch damit.
Der wirkliche Raider setzt sich ja noch immer vom Rest ab, da er nicht einfach nur im T10 rumläuft, sondern die hochwertigerern T10-Items hat.
Wenn wir gelernt haben diesen Unterschied zu sehen, wird es auch wieder eine wirkliche Unterscheidung zwischen
Casual und Elite geben.



CU soon


----------



## Parabella (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo erstmal.



Als kleine Einleitung zu mir ich bin 22 Jahre ,habe einen job und verbringe meine freizeit auch mit "Real life" Freunden (blödes wort).
Aber jetzt kommts ich spiele WOW und dazu noch in einer Raid gilde , dazu will ich jetzt einfach mal was sagen wie so mein ablauf in WOW der Woche bzw wochenendes ist.
als kleine anmerkung ich komme abends um ca 16-17 uhr nach hause kommt drauf an wie ich den zug erwische von der arbeit.



Montag: 18.45 raid bis 22.30 -----> Wir beginnen meist etwas später so gegen 19:00 uhr was dann ca. 3.5 Stunden sínd
Dienstags: ca 1 Stunde farmen für Buff Food etc.
Mittwoch und Donnerstag: 18.45 raid bis 22.30  s.o
Freitag:Nüx - Bissel mit freunden rumgammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Samstag:Nüx - Party!!! *G*
Sonntag: Kommt drauf an aber sagen wir so im durschnitt 2 stunden für farmen ab und an mal 1 stunden twinken.

So komme ich wenn ich einfach mal alles nehme in der woche auf 14.5 stunden +/- 1 stunde wir wollen ja ehrlich sein.



So was ich euch damitt sagen will ist man auch mit echten freunden ein "Pro Spieler" ( was auch ein blöder name ist da equip noch lange keinen zum pro spieler macht) viel zeit für andere dinge hat.

So aber nun zu dem was ich eigentlich sagen wollte , leute die andere Hobbys als wow haben verbringen meist sogar noch mehr zeitr damitt , habe einen freund der spielt aktiv Fussball und der ist jede Woche mind. 20 stunden für seinen Verein tätig.
Soo jetzt werden viele sagen Fussball macht man aber mit echten menschen blablablabla, na und?! ob ich nun mit 10 anderen leuten zusammen über den Rassen renne und freue mich über ein Tor oder mit 9 anderen nen raid cleare ist für kein soo grosser unterschied.

Und noch ne kleinigkeit so am Rande über das im spiel immer besser werden wollen , Hallo JA??!! wieso nicht wollt ihr nicht besser als andere werden bzw bessere arbeit abliefern? als ich versuche das für mich beste immer rauszuholen ob arbeit , Privat leben oder WOW , wenn man einen ehrgeiz hat spiegelt er sich halt in allen bereichen des lebens wieder.
Ein Fussball spieler muss auch tranieren um besser zu werden und da meckert keiner.

Was den Content in wow angeht muss ich sagen das : Naxx zu einfach , uldu einfach bis ein 1,2 Hardmodes , PDK freeloot , PDOK 10er ist locker machbar , PDOK 25er hat anspruch, und ICC kann man ja bisher nur sagen was veröfentlich ist Die ersten 4 Bosse low Fauldam und Modermine sind halt movement und DPS contents aber beide schaffbar und was den Prof angeht der ist richtig knackig.

Also wow wird leichter ja ABER jeder kann immernoch eine herausforderung finden in icc und hardmodes etc. finde die entwicklung relativ gut solange sie nicht alles vereinfachen , und was des items bekommen angeht pff mir doch wurscht ob alle mit T9 rum rennen 70% der spieler haben keine Skill fertig .

achso zum schluss wegen gearscore und DPS meter. 

Geascore ist der grösste scheiss , natürlich sollte man ein gewissen item lvl haben aber wi ich schon gesagt haben equip ist nicht gleich Skill 

DPS meter naja ist ein nettes addon um einfach mal nen "Schwanz-Vergleich" zu machen untereinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sollte man doch nicht zum ziel seines leben machen da immer oben zu sein , wenn dus bist freu dich aber wenn nicht freu dich das dein kumpel bzw gilden kollege so viel schaden macht und der raid weiterkommt dadurch.


jaa puh das war´s schon von mir bitte versteht mich nicht falsch ich will mit dieser auflistung um keinefalls sagen das man viel wow spielen soll . ich will einzig damitt sagen das man auch mit Normalen verhältnissen sehr gute ergebnisse meistern kann.


falls mir einer nicht glauben sollte das ich relativ (liegt im auge des betrachters) erfolgreich sein sollte darf er sich gerne meinen Armory Link anschauen

Char : Parabella
Realm : Norgannon


P.s Falls ein mimimi kommt wegen meinen erfolgen hehehe natürlich steigt meine spielzeit an Urlauben usw. etwas an sodass ich auch erfolge jagen kann die nix mit raiden zu tun haben.



Und wie immer Alle Rechtschreibfehler sind alleine zu eurer eigenen unterhaltung gedacht und bezwecken das ihr ein lächeln auf euren lippen habt .


----------



## Hazel_Malorne (16. Januar 2010)

Faszinierend wie unglaublich Themenresistent dieses Forum ist. Mehrfach wurde darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es nicht um das Zeit/Equip-Verhältnis geht... aber das interessiert niemanden. Da ist es einfacher und vor allem konstruktiver mit einem Blinden über den Farbkreis zu diskutieren.


----------



## Zuvo (16. Januar 2010)

Magic! schrieb:


> wow ist definitiv zu einfach^^
> ja ich bin in der schule und mache mein fachabi und habe atm nen schnitt von 2,9 und trotzdem hab ich in icc 3 serverfistkills/erfolge geholt und ich hab trotzdem noch lngeweile, weil ich nich weis was ich den ganzen tag machen soll^^
> und es kommen oft genug freunde vorbei und party mache ich trotzdem regelmässig^^
> und würde ich nur zum raiden on komme müsste ich 16 stunden die woche spielen um 100% attendance zu haben, was ich aber garnicht habe...
> also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das des der sinn von blizz war mit 16 stunden pro woche spielen alles easy going abzufarmen^^



Easy going finde ich das alles nicht!
Ich habe auch meine gilde mit der ich Raide und wo wir im icc 25 grade mal 4 bosse erst down haben.
Ich denke mal du ahst einfach eine richtig gute gilde und einen char mit dem du dich bestenz auskennst.
Nicht jeder hat die Zeit/Lust sich an das "fein tunning" von seinem char zu geben oder?^^
Ich denke den Weg den Blizz einschlägt ist gut und für die Leute für die es momentan zu einfach ist wartet doch einfach auf den Hero modus dann könnt ihr euch da nach lust und laune austobben dafür hat blizz diesen modus eingeführt.
Zum TE sag ich mal ja es ist einfach "gutes Gear" zu bekommen aber auf Gear kommt es schon gar nicht mehr so richtig an.
 Bei uns in der Gilde wird nicht nur auf Gear geschaut sondern auch auf die erfahrung die der Spieler schon gemacht.
Wir hatten schon fälle wo leute top eq hatten durch marken etc. aber den einzigen raid den sie jemals mit gemacht haben war ony oder so^^
diese leute bestehen oft (70%) die probe zeit bei uns nicht.

Um auf den punkt zu kommen leute die ihren char spielen können und erfahrung haben brauchen nicht das top eq um erfolg im game zu haben aber auf erfolg folgt ja eig. immer gutes eq.^^
mfg
eure hexe Zuvo


----------



## Abeille (16. Januar 2010)

Blah blah wo ist zu einfach .... für jeden Depp... alle bekommen Epixe... was für ein Gejammer! 

1. Gab es das gejammer auch schon zu BC Zeiten vor allem wahrscheinlich von denen, die jetzt BC über alles loben

2. Es gibt eben heute einfach für jeden Sch... im Spiel ein Addon und jeder Boss ist schon völlig bekannt durch die zig Bosserklärungen, die jeder mitlerweile im Raid wohl gelesen haben muss

3. Spielen die meisten schon ewig Wow, d.h. irgendwann beherrscht auch der Dusseligste seinen Char und es wird somit einfacher

Klar, Blizzard hat die Bosse für die Masse einfacher gemacht aber ebenso durch Hardmodes für die "Pros" eine Alternative gegeben. Davon ab, auch die vielen, die sich Pros schimpfen, würden meiner Vermutung nach ganz Kleinlaut, wenn sie mal einen neuen Boss ohne Bosstaktiken zu kennen und ohne Addons angehen müssten. 

Und ja, heute kann jeder Epixe bekommen - auch ohne Raid etc. Aaaaber es gibt trotzdem die Unterscheidungen (T9, t9,5....) - nur weil heute eine Lilainflation ist, heißt das ja nicht die Sachen wären gleichwertig. Es ist einfach nur eine "Farbverschiebung" - sprich für die Pros ist auch immer noch ihr geliebtes Eliteepixx dabei.

Davon ab, wem Wow nicht mehr gefällt, der kann doch einfach aufhören statt immer wieder rum zu meckern - Wow ist und bleibt letztlich ein Spiel!


----------



## Abeille (16. Januar 2010)

Zuvo schrieb:


> Ich denke den Weg den Blizz einschlägt ist gut und für die Leute für die es momentan zu einfach ist wartet doch einfach auf den Hero modus dann könnt ihr euch da nach lust und laune austobben dafür hat blizz diesen modus eingeführt.



Also ich habe von kaum einem gehört, dass der Hardmode "easy going" ist. Aber die Jammerer hier scheinen eben diese Alternative für die sog. Pros einfach mal zu übersehen - oder ist die dann doch zu schwer???


----------



## Ixidus (16. Januar 2010)

The-Quila schrieb:


> ich bin so froh, dass ich in einer fun-gilde bin. wir haben zwar icc nicht "clear" und haben keinen gearscore "over 9000" aber dafür haben wir spaß.
> 
> geld/gearscore allein machen nicht glücklich.



und du denkst dass die leute, die icc 7/7 haben oder max gear haben keinen spaß mehr haben?

FAIL!


----------



## Gerti (16. Januar 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Alle die schreien "WoW ist scheiße!!!EInseinself", sind selber daran schuld da sie durch dieses ewige Genörgle das Spiel einem mies machen.
> An Recount, Gearscore etc ist auch die Community schuld.



WoW war mal mehr "Arbeit" hast mal zu Classic Zeiten geframt oder zu BC Zeiten dein Epicmount, als es noch keine Dailies gab? das war "Arbeit" heute musst ja quasi garnichts mehr machen...

Außerdem, was haben alle gegen Recount? Ich finde es ist ein Top Addon zur Fehleranalyse und Selbstüberprüfung. Wo ist Recount bitte dadran Schuld, dass das Spiel scheiße ist?Nur weil es von einigen "missbraucht" wird, ist es nicht an der Community schuld.


----------



## Toamar (16. Januar 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja viel Ahnung zu haben wie man an gutes gear kommt. Ich Raide 3x die woche abends von 20-23 Uhr mit der Gilde und dadruch bin ich immer hin die 3t beste eule aufem realm (Equiptechnisch, spielerisch mag ich das nicht von mir behaupten, könnte aber sein) Also für das Equip das ich habe und wofür man deiner meinung nach 2-4 stunden spielzeit pro tag nicht reicht brauch ich im durchschnitt nicht mal 1,5 stunden pro tag.



Ganz ehrlich... das ist schwachsinn, oder Du bist in einer sehr guten Gilde, und bevor ihr dahin gekommen seid, wo ihr jetzt seid, habt ihr defenetiv mehr als 1,5 Stunden pro Tag investiert.


----------



## Patikura (16. Januar 2010)

Blizzard zwingt niemanden das er 2-x Stunden am pc sitzt ... ich meine wer die zeit hat soll auch dannach belohnt werde


----------



## x123 (16. Januar 2010)

Patikura schrieb:


> Blizzard zwingt niemanden das er 2-x Stunden am pc sitzt ... ich meine wer die zeit hat soll auch dannach belohnt werde



You've just found the problem!

Eine Sucht wird (auch) über das Belohnungszentrum im Gehirn gesteuert...


----------



## Ciferdius (16. Januar 2010)

Um nun mal zum Thema wieder zu kommen.....
Ich finde Blizz geht nicht den richtigen weg damit.
Den richtigen Weg haben sie mit BC eingeschlagen, 
aber mit WotlK komplett verlassen und ins Absurdum geführt.


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (16. Januar 2010)

BC war am besten bisher.


Aber zu dem was du sagst ...

also, wenn du dir mein Equip anschaust würdest du vermutlich sagen das ich ein totaler WoW suchti bin und überhaupt ... es mag besser equipte chars geben aber auf meinem server bin ich mit sicherheit einer der besten vom eq her ...

das heißt aber nicht das ich täglich 10 stunden zocke, es heißt genau genommen das ich, 2-3x die Woche 3-4 stunden raid habe und sonst irgendwas anderes mache. 
So 2-3x die Woche 3-4 stunden -> Maximal 12 stunden die Woche um an ein verdammt gutes Equip zu kommen. 
Und das sind meistens Abende an denen ich sonst nichts vor habe und wenn ich was mit Kumpels unternehmen will sag ich den Raid halt ab ...

von wegen suchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selidia (16. Januar 2010)

Was genau hat das jetzt mit Abitur in Azeroth zu tun?


----------



## Gerti (16. Januar 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Was genau hat das jetzt mit Abitur in Azeroth zu tun?



das Frage ich mich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (16. Januar 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt noch das ein Machtkampf zwischen Hardcore-Gamer und Gelegenheitsspieler entbrannt ist, wie viele Beiträge findet man nicht, wo die eine Seite schreit…
> 
> 8 Stunden oder mehr vor Computer an einen Spiel zu sitzen, ganz zu schweige von dem Suchtpotenzial was WoW mit sich bringt.
> Ich finde mit der Vereinfachung nimmt Blizzard eine Menge Druck von den Spielern täglich mehrere Stunde spielen zu müssen um gutes Equipp zu bekommen.
> ...



Ich bin auch gelegenheitsspieler gewesen, weil ich weder jeden tag, noch, wenn ich on war, immer 4std on war. Und 3Std is nu nich schlimm wenn man von der Zeit ausgeht, dass man auch spät abends spielen kann.

JEDES, wirklich JEDES Spiel bringt eine Menge Suchtpotential mit. WoW macht einer sehr großen Spielermenge Spaß, weil Blizzard (was ja seit Wotlk abflaut bei vielen) den Geschmack getroffen hat. Außerdem ist es ein Onlinespiel, weshalb man weiß, dass es viele Leute spielen.
Wenn z.B. 10Millionen Leute Fifa spielen und das genauso Lange wie die WoW Spieler im Durchschnitt, würde es bei langem net so auffallen, weil man das nicht so deutlich von außen beobachten kann. Außerdem kann man da nichtmal sagen wieviele es spielen, weil man sich nirgends anmelden muss. Und wenn es denen Spaß macht muss man nicht gleich von Sucht reden, weil man ein Spiel, was einem Spaß macht, meistens so lange spielt wie man freie zeit hat.

Man konnte schon immer mit 2ma/Woche raiden gutes EQ bekommen. Man brauchte nur eine Gilde. Heute fällt das eine weg, das andere net.

Meine Meinung ganz ganz klar: Es macht das Spiel kaputt. Warum? Man konnte SSC/TK etc auch in 3-4Raidstunden, vllt mit ausnahme von Vashj/Kael, clearen. man brauchte nur Erfahrung, Skill und eine Gilde/Stammgrp, wo nicht jeder bei jedem Wipe gewhined hat.



Darussios schrieb:


> Alle die schreien "WoW ist scheiße!!!EInseinself", sind selber daran schuld da sie durch dieses ewige Genörgle das Spiel einem mies machen.



Ich hab, wenn denn, nur über die Community, den Schwierigkeitsgrad und Sachen wie Recount, wegen der Comm, gewhined, wenn man es so nenn will, weil ich dafür nichts kann, weil ich total gegen World of Casualcraft bin.



Darussios schrieb:


> An Recount, Gearscore etc ist auch die Community schuld.
> Heute ist WoW 80% Arbeit, 20% Spaß dank dem Umgang der Community mit diesen Addons.
> 
> Leider kann man nicht alle Nörgler verbannen, Blizzard würde dann wohl 50-75% seiner WoW-Abonnenten verlieren(Grob geschätzt am Verhältnis Nörgel-Posts: Normale Posts (3:1)).
> ...




1. Right.
2. WoW besteht nicht mehr aus Arbeit und nicht mehr aus viel Spaß, sondern aus stupiden Farmen (wirklich ohne Arbeitsaufwand) und wenig Spaß.
3. Wieder Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. Könnten sie, wär auch gut.
5. Recount stimmt wohl. Das, sowohl wie andere DMG-Meter einfach Scheiße ist, solange es im End-Content Rnd-Raids gibt.
6. GS Kann man warscheinlich auch zu Fuß ausrechnen. Man müsste dafür eher Itemlevel entfernen.


----------



## Natar (16. Januar 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Hallo liebe WoW-Gemeinde,
> 
> mir ist in den Foren auf Buffed.de aufgefallen, dass ziemlich viele Spieler wohl ein Problem mit
> „World of Warcraft" haben.
> ...



kopf--> tisch


----------



## Technocrat (16. Januar 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Ist die momentane Blizzard Strategie WoW auch mit weniger täglicher Spielzeit gutes Equipp zu bekommen richtig, oder macht es das Spiel kaputt?






Kann sein, das ich mich irre, aber mich beschleicht hier das Gefühl, als hätten wir diese Dsikussion schon zwei Dutzend Mal gehabt... zumal der Beitrag extra als Flamebait ausgelegt wurde.


----------



## Natar (16. Januar 2010)

wahrscheinlich hat er sich auch bei nintendo beschwert, weil sein kumpel hans bei pokemon durch schuleschwänzen zuerst pikachu gefangen hat


----------



## tyrokz (16. Januar 2010)

das ist der punkt an dem ich aus dem rl zitiere: von nix kommt nix.
wow spiel hin oder her, ist in jedem spiel aber das gleiche; wer mehr investiert bekommt auch mehr.. die einfachste lebensregel
und ich beuge mich jez mal aus dem fenster und sage dass leute mit "pro ultra porno" equip mehr rl haben als leute die !!RND!! 50 stunden die woche icc oder pdk oder weiß der geier raiden weil sie feststellen dass keiner eig. nen plan hat.
wer eine geregelte grp hat der weiß wie die anderen spielen und weiß was abgeht.

die ganzen leute die rumheulen ihr zockt bis 5 uhr morgens blabla hardcore olol rofl, kann ich nur bemitleiden, viel mehr als deren sogenannte "hardcore" raider weil die ihr eq durch raids, welche in der WOCHE (vllt 12-15 stunden? max.) sammeln und nich wie manch anderer 2 stunden am tag pro heroic instanz 1 stunde...


----------



## Andoral1990 (16. Januar 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich... das ist schwachsinn, oder Du bist in einer sehr guten Gilde, und bevor ihr dahin gekommen seid, wo ihr jetzt seid, habt ihr defenetiv mehr als 1,5 Stunden pro Tag investiert.





nein ham wir nicht...  bzw ICH nicht... ich hab einen char mit dem ich raide, und wir raiden seit jeher 3x die woche abends 3 stunden...  okay man kann pro woche noch etwa ne stunde dazu rechen für neue VZs machen, sockeln und fix flasks sammeln.


random raids geh ich nicht und 10er raids auch nicht

und wenn ich sagte dass ich eine der besten eulen aufem realm bin dann könnte man auch darauf kommen dass ich in einer sehr guten gilde bin.


----------



## Andoral1990 (16. Januar 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> nein ham wir nicht...  bzw ICH nicht... ich hab einen char mit dem ich raide, und wir raiden seit jeher 3x die woche abends 3 stunden...  okay man kann pro woche noch etwa ne stunde dazu rechen für neue VZs machen, sockeln und fix flasks sammeln.
> 
> 
> random raids geh ich nicht und 10er raids auch nicht
> ...


in dem neuen layout find ich den edit button nicht....

aber wenn du meinst das ich DEFINITIV mehr zeit investieret haben muss dann hatte ich ja zu anfangs recht, dass du keine ahnung hast wie zeit intensiv raiden bzw neues equipment sammeln ist.


----------



## Shaila (16. Januar 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Hallo liebe WoW-Gemeinde,
> 
> mir ist in den Foren auf Buffed.de aufgefallen, dass ziemlich viele Spieler wohl ein Problem mit
> &#8222;World of Warcraft" haben.
> ...




Bei einem Spiel wie WoW schließt das Eine, das andere nicht aus. Das heißt, beschwerden sind nie alleine auf die Spieler zurückzuführen oder alleine auf das Spiel selber. Das hängt beides zusammen, das eine geht nicht ohne das Andere. MMO's waren seit jeher zeitintensiv und Raids nehmen nunmal viel Zeit in Anspruch, weswegen diese auch immer Abends stattfinden.

Wenn man zurück auf Classiczeiten blickt, bemerkt man, das Vereinfachungen einfach eine logische Folge, der Spielmechanik waren. Allerdings, schließen sich Spielertypen in WoW untereinander genau so wenig aus, wie der Allgemeine Spieler an sich und das Spiel sich nicht ausschließen. Soll heißen, das man immer ein gesundes Mittelmaß zwischen den Gruppen aufrechterhalten sollte, damit sich das Klima nicht zm Negativen entwickelt.

Im Moment hat eine Spielergruppe "Überhand" genommen, die logische Folge daraus ist, das die anderen Spielertypen "aufschreien". Dies kann man nur dadurch beenden, in dem man die 2 Spielergruppen systematisch aus dem Spiel "vergrault" oder aber, indem man wieder einen Kurs in Richtung Mittelmaß einlegt, was die Spielmechanik betrifft.


----------



## creepah (16. Januar 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung viele sogenannte „Pro Gamer" beherrschen nicht WoW sondern WoW beherrscht Sie!
> 
> Wenn man manche Spieler Ingame sieht , alleine das Equipp was sie tragen,
> da fragt man sich schon wie viel Zeit man investieren muss, um solch ein Equipp zu erfarmen,
> da geht das nicht mehr mit 2-4 Stunden täglich.



Das ist doch völliger Blödsinn was du hier schreibst, Leute die in top gilden sind investiern weit weniger zeit als die mittelklasse Spieler. Ich nehm jetzt als Beispile meine Gilde, wir clearn an einem raidabend Icc 25er und pdok25er bis auf putricide und Anub. Und jetzt sag mir bitte wo man abnormal viel zeit investiern muss um an gutes equip zu kommen?


----------



## creepah (16. Januar 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Alle die schreien "WoW ist scheiße!!!EInseinself", sind selber daran schuld da sie durch dieses ewige Genörgle das Spiel einem mies machen.
> An Recount, Gearscore etc ist auch die Community schuld.
> Früher hat man einfach jemanden eingeladen und wenn der Boss dann lag, wars wunderbar!
> Heute ist WoW 80% Arbeit, 20% Spaß dank dem Umgang der Community mit diesen Addons.
> ...



Recount und gearscore sind sehr nützliche Addons wenn man sie richtig verwendet, in kombination der beiden kann man sehr wol gute von schlechten spielern unterscheiden, da man in recount ein gearscore dps verhältnis anzeigen lassen kann, Und wenn dann ein spieler mit gs 5k+ grad mal 2k dps macht bei nem bosskampf macht der eindeutig was falsch.

Und Recount ist auch super um verschiedene trinkets ect. zu vergleichen, mit welchem man mehr schaden macht. Oder um zu sehn was die Spieler beim raid machen, gehn sie auf die adds ect.

Also nen mir einen vernünftigen grund wieso man die Addons verbieten sollte? Die addons sind super, nur wie der großteil der community damit umgeht nicht.


----------



## Racziel (16. Januar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich: Wenn du einige Leute siehst, die gutes equip haben, spielen die für dich direkt mehr als 4 h am Tag?

Ich spiele seit Classic (patch 1.8) und wenn du sagst, das es schwer wäre in wotlk an equip zu kommen, schreist du indirekt nach nem item-vendor, bei dem du alle items einkaufen kannst.
Wenn man wotlk noch einfacher macht und den Content noch stärker verkürzt logg ich mich ein und bekomm sofort alle items per post.

Ulduar dauert ohne Wipe ca 4-5h.
PDK dauert ca 30 mins.
Icc dauert bis jetzt auch nicht wirklich lange (erstes Viertel ca 2h)
Und du willst den Content noch stärker verkürzen?

Weisst du wie es in BC aussah, als WoW auf dem Höhepunkt war?
Scc: 4h
fds: 2-3h
Mh: 4h
Bt: 6h

Und Außerdem: Wer sich lange und intensiv mit dem Spiel beschäftigt soll sich auch von der Masse abheben können. 
Es gibt garantiert fast keine Pro-gamer mehr, denn die meisten sind schon gegangen, weil ihnen WoW keine Herausforderungen bietet. Woher ich das weiss? Bei uns auf dem Server gab es früher ca 20 Gilden die man als Pro-gamer-Gilden bezeichnen konnte:
Die haben fast jeden Tag abends ab 18:00 Uhr geraidet und nachmittags haben sie sich ihr Buff-zeug für den Abend gefarmt. Von diesen Gilden sind lediglich 5 übriggeblieben, denn der Rest der Spieler ist abgehauen, aufgrund fehlender Herausforderung und du willst das Spiel noch einfacher machen?

Und noch etwas: Nur weil DU keine 2-4h am Tag Zeit hast, dich mit einem HOBBY zu beschäftigen, solltest du nicht über andere urteilen. Ich bin Schüler und spiele im Durchschnitt mindestens 5 h am Tag, weil ich einen haufen Zeit habe (natürlich nach lernen/hausaufgaben und Freunde treffen) und weisst du was ich spiele?
1 h WoW weil ich danach nix mehr machen kann...


----------



## floppydrive (16. Januar 2010)

Rechnen wir doch einfach mal zusammen was wir so in in 1,5 Std. am Tag machen können.

Durch den neuen Dungeonfinder ist es einfach geworden direkt loszulegen, nehmen wir an du bist Tank, dann kommst du sofort in eine Instanz, wir rechnen mal pro Instanz rund 25 Minuten, somit schaffen wir an einem Abend 3 Instanzen, somit haben wir 2 Frostmarken und ungefähr 18 Triumphmarken, das machen wir 5 Tage die Woche, ich nehme 2 raus da wir ja auch mal was anderes machen wollen, so kommen wir auf 10 Frostmarken und 90 Triumph dafür bekommst du schonmal 2-3 Setteile vom T9, dazu kommt noch der Loot aus den Instanzen und die VZ Materialien. Noch besser man hat einen gute Gilde wo alles sofort vorhanden ist dann kann man das gedisste gleich noch zum verzaubern der Ausrüstung verwenden.




So nun mal zum normal Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du bist DD und hast keinen Tank oder Heal Specc, also warten wir erstmal 10 Minuten Pro Instanz und so rechnen wir nochmal pro Instanz wieder 25 Minuten drauf wenn alles optimal läuft und man keine Wipes etc. hat damit schaffen wir an einem Abend maximal 2 Instanzen, somit haben wir 2 Forstmarken und 12 Triumphmarken das macht in der Woche dann nur 60 Marken und somit nur 1 - 2 Setteile.




Das sind erstmal nur die Rechnungen für das Equip ansich dazu muss man noch die Sockel/Verzauberungen rechnen wo man wieder Kohle braucht, Waffen/Schmuck und sonstiges was man nicht für Marken kaufen kann muss man erfarmen und wieder muss mehr Zeit reingesteckt werden. 




Somit hat der TE schon recht das man mit 1,5 Std. pro Tag nicht wirklich viel reißen kann und man nur mit dem optimalen Fall (gute Gilde, Tank, keine Wipes) auf genug Marken kommt. Dazu kommen noch genug Farmarbeiten wie Ruf/Dailys/Berufe die man machen muss um zu Raiden da wichtige Verzauberungen z.B. für Schultern nur über Ruf kommen. 

WoW ist sicher nicht mehr der Anspruchvollste Content, aber wie gesagt, Zeit braucht man immernoch!


----------



## ScHneEroSe (16. Januar 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Hallo liebe WoW-Gemeinde,
> 
> mir ist in den Foren auf Buffed.de aufgefallen, dass ziemlich viele Spieler wohl ein Problem mit
> &#8222;World of Warcraft" haben.
> ...





In Verbindung mit dem Titel des Threads ist dein Post leider absolut das letzte. Wie viel andere spielen geht dich nichts an und hat dich nicht zu interessieren! Der reißerische Titel tut sein übriges.

Über den Zeitaufwand der nötig ist um oben mitzuspielen, ja... über den kann man diskutieren. Aber nicht in einem Thema das "Abitur in Azeroth" (gehts noch?) heißt!


----------



## Pusillin (16. Januar 2010)

Ciferdius schrieb:


> Ich bin selber Casual. Und ich mus sagen, ich finde es ist nichtmehr so wie es mal war.
> Classic war zu schwer, ganz klar, 40 mann zu finden für die raids, war heftig.
> BC war dann aber genau richtig, 1 Modus, die Bosse nicht zu schwer und nicht zu leicht.
> Und es gab keine möglichkeit die Bosse künstlich schwerer zu machen.
> ...



Also ich fand Bc als Casual mies!
Ohne Gilde kam man nicht mal nach Kara,
als Neulin waren Heros ziemlich schwer,
da man keine Chance hatte zu Marken-Runs mitzukommen.
Teufelskreis, kein Einstieg möglich (außer Glück)


----------



## Shaila (16. Januar 2010)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Also ich fand Bc als Casual mies!
> Ohne Gilde kam man nicht mal nach Kara,
> als Neulin waren Heros ziemlich schwer,
> da man keine Chance hatte zu Marken-Runs mitzukommen.
> Teufelskreis, kein Einstieg möglich (außer Glück)



Das stimmt nicht. Kara war das Unterste vom Untersten, wer da nicht reinkommt, der hat entweder definitiv zu wenig Zeit für ein MMO, oder er hat sich nicht gut genug dahintergeklemmt. Die Heros waren auch nicht wirklich schwer, es gab halt nur noch CC und es kam auf die einzelnen Klassen an. Man sollte aber zwischen "nicht so viel zeit" und "zu wenig Zeit" unterscheiden. Nach Kara kam wirklich definitiv jeder.


----------



## x123 (16. Januar 2010)

ScHneEroSe schrieb:


> In Verbindung mit dem Titel des Threads ist dein Post leider absolut das letzte. Wie viel andere spielen geht dich nichts an und hat dich nicht zu interessieren! Der reißerische Titel tut sein übriges.
> 
> Über den Zeitaufwand der nötig ist um oben mitzuspielen, ja... über den kann man diskutieren. Aber nicht in einem Thema das "Abitur in Azeroth" (gehts noch?) heißt!



Spielen wa also selber zuviel? Oder warum sprich dich der ganze Thread, bzw. besonders der Titel so an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[ Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es ihm nur indirekt darum geht, wie lange andere spielen: Es geht eigentlich darum, ob man es gutheißen kann, dass man recht viel spielen muss, um 'oben' mitzuspielen. ]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (16. Januar 2010)

Also einerseits findest du es schlecht, dass Blizzard alles leichter macht.
Und andererseits findest du es schlecht, dass man zu viel Zeit investieren muss, also dass es zu schwer ist.

Jaa, sehr interessant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und was das mit "Abitur in Azeroth" zu tun haben soll, weis ich jetzt auch nicht so genau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps.: Ich hab mir die anderen Beiträge nicht durchgelesen, falls jemand schon das selbe geschrieben haben sollte.^^


----------



## Braamséry (16. Januar 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich... das ist schwachsinn, oder Du bist in einer sehr guten Gilde, und bevor ihr dahin gekommen seid, wo ihr jetzt seid, habt ihr defenetiv mehr als 1,5 Stunden pro Tag investiert.



!! Falls jemand der betroffenen Gilde dies liest und etwas gegen diesen Link hat, soll er nur bescheid sagen per PM, ich nehme ich dann sofort raus !!

Kommen wir mal darauf zu sprechen:

http://www.wowprogre...a-thor/klickers

Gute Frage wie sie das anstellen, aber mit 1,714 Raidstunden/Tag ist es wohl durch Skill möglich es so weit zu schaffen.

Und dazu müssen die leute nicht einmal assozial sein. Die Leute, mit denen ich zu meiner zeit mal in Raids/Hero's oder im TS war, waren immer nett, meist locker und witzig drauf und haben das ganze mit Spaß genommen, wenn denn etwas schief ging.

Ja klar. Das ist eine Gilde, die wiklich mit durchweg guten leuten spielt, die ihre Klasse beherrschen. Aber oh Wunder, das gab es früher noch öfter, dass Leute ihre Klasse beherrschten und dadurch weit kamen. Man braucht nur ein Vorstellungs- und Reaktionsvermögen, welches die Bosse möglich machte. Das findet man nur leider immer seltener.

Und sei dir sicher. Die eine der beiden fusionioerten Gilden hat fast nie mehr als das geraidet. Auch zu BC schon net. Ich fand es nur immer höchst interressant, wie solche Leute es mit wenig Zeit schaffen so viel zu erreichen. Aber ein Grund fiel mir auch grad ein:

Sie sind besser als du und wesentlich schlauer als deine Kommentare...



Pusillin schrieb:


> Also ich fand Bc als Casual mies!
> Ohne Gilde kam man nicht mal nach Kara,
> als Neulin waren Heros ziemlich schwer,
> da man keine Chance hatte zu Marken-Runs mitzukommen.
> Teufelskreis, kein Einstieg möglich (außer Glück)



Man fand eigentlich leich eine Gilde mit der man Kara gehen konnte. Heros waren schwer, man fühle sich jedoch auch besser, wenn man sie durch hatte als jetzt, weil es länger als 20mins dauerte.
Normalerweise farmte man EQ auch in raids, wie es sein sollte, und nicht in Hero-Inis durch marken. Und wenn man ohne EQ zu nem Markenrun mitwill is klar, dass das nichts wird.

Und wie gesagt: Ne gilde finden war nicht schwer. Sei es eine, die nur Kara ging. Dann bekam man da EQ indem man anderen half und ging, wenn einem das net mehr gereicht hat eben weiter


----------



## Casp (17. Januar 2010)

Das ist doch total schwachsinnig. WoW ist sehr einfach und auch mit nur zwei Stunden Spielzeit pro Tag bekommt man gute Ausrüstung. Es dauert einfach nur länger (aber auch nicht sehr lange). Es ist jedem selbst überlassen, wieviel er spielt, aber jeder hat die Möglichkeit, an Ausrüstung zu kommen. 
Man muss ja nicht 10 Stunden am Tag spielen, um eine Hero-Instanz zu schaffen, von daher verstehe ich deine Argumentation überhaupt nicht.


----------



## ScHneEroSe (17. Januar 2010)

x123 schrieb:


> Spielen wa also selber zuviel? Oder warum sprich dich der ganze Thread, bzw. besonders der Titel so an?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Helfe mir bitte kurz auf die Sprünge... Woher kennen wir uns nochmal so gut, das du eine solche Äußerungen tätigen könntest?

Der Titel ist mir eine absolut überlegte und gewollte Provokation auf Kosten anderer. Wer vernünftig und vor allem sachlich diskutieren will solte sowas besser lassen. Total unnötig.




Im übrigen: Selbstverständlich ist es gerechtfertigt, das derjenige der mehr Zeit investiert auch ingame erfolgreicher (weiter) ist. Was man daraus macht ist jedem selber überlassen, erwachsene Menschen sind für ihre Lebens-, und Freizeitgestaltung in der Regel selber verantwortlich.


----------



## Looth (17. Januar 2010)

Gehts eig. nur mir so oder bin ich der einzige Casual dem es wirklich nicht besonders interessiert hat, dass er nie bt/sunwell zu bc zeiten von innen gesehen hat?

ich hab mir das immer so vorgestellt:
  die guten Spieler die schon seit langem dabei sind und viel zocken haben eben gutes gear und viel vom content gesehen.
  alle die weniger zocken oder noch nich lang dabei sind haben eben schlechtes gear oder sind noch nicht 70 (damals)

heute sehe ich absolute Spinner die mit t9 nur 2-3k dps fahren und denke mir wo haben die das nur her oder haben die das verdient?


wie gesagt mich hats nich gestört das ich nicht bt gesehen hab ganz einfach weil ich nicht bereit war die zeit dafür zu investieren.

eine bitte an die Casuals die meinen den ganzen Content sehen zu müssen ohne viel zeit zu investieren: geht offline games zocken like assassins creed oder auch fallout mir egal, nur hört auf die leute schlecht zu machen die zeit in das spiel investieren nur weil ihr es eben dies nicht könnt. dort könnt ihr das gesammte spiel auskosten und ihr werdet auch ihrgendwann mal das ende sehen selbst wenn ihr nur 1ne std pro tag zocken könnt.
kommt euch auch billiger und ihr könnt zu allen sagen "HA ich bin der wowsucht entkommen".


----------



## Nexilein (17. Januar 2010)

ScHneEroSe schrieb:


> Im übrigen: Selbstverständlich ist es gerechtfertigt, das derjenige der mehr Zeit investiert auch ingame erfolgreicher (weiter) ist. Was man daraus macht ist jedem selber überlassen, erwachsene Menschen sind für ihre Lebens-, und Freizeitgestaltung in der Regel selber verantwortlich.



Epic fail. 
Nur weil jemand mehr Zeit investiert hat er nicht mehr verdient. Wenn, dann hat der Bessere mehr verdient. Oder wird ein Abitur wertvoller wenn man dafür 2 Jahre länger braucht als Andere? 
Die Frage ist, ob es guten Spielern möglich sein sollte den Content in kurzer Zeit zu clearen, oder ob selbst der beste Spieler stundenlang Zeit verschwenden muss um beim nächsten Raid 4 Stacks Heiltränke dabei zu haben. Wenn ich alleine daran denke wie lange es gedauert hat sich aus DB die Verzauberungen zu holen... Bei jedem neuen Helm oder einer neuen Hose so einen blöden Buchband und Mats die entweder eine Menge Gold gekostet haben, oder für die man eine 0/8/15 Quest am A**** der Welt machen musste... im Nachhinein haben wir wohl alle eins hinter die Löffel verdient, dafür das wir das gemacht haben, aber bestimmt keine Epics oder einen Bosskill.

Und gerade im Bezug auf Classic ist der Unterschied sehr wichtig. Da hat man nämlich teilweise eine Menge Zeit in Raids investieren müssen, und hat dafür nur ein paar Tank & Spank Bosse bekommen.


----------



## Thufeist (8. Februar 2010)

riggedi schrieb:


> Oh bitte, lest ihr auch? Ich habe jede Klasse (!) geschrieben, nicht jede Skillung (!).



D.h. also das du als Beispiel Retri Pala bist, es aber nur einen Healring für dich gibt, das du damit zufrieden bist?!
Ahja ne.. ist klar.. cO


----------



## Marzani (8. Februar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich wills einfach haben wies in BC war..



Das kann ich vorbehaltlos unterschreiben!


----------



## Dabow (8. Februar 2010)

Magic! schrieb:


> wow ist definitiv zu einfach^^
> ja ich bin in der schule und mache mein fachabi und habe atm nen schnitt von 2,9 und trotzdem hab ich in icc 3 serverfistkills/erfolge geholt und ich hab trotzdem noch lngeweile, weil ich nich weis was ich den ganzen tag machen soll^^
> und es kommen oft genug freunde vorbei und party mache ich trotzdem regelmässig^^
> und würde ich nur zum raiden on komme müsste ich 16 stunden die woche spielen um 100% attendance zu haben, was ich aber garnicht habe...
> also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das des der sinn von blizz war mit 16 stunden pro woche spielen alles easy going abzufarmen^^



Einen Durchschnitt von 2,9 ist verdammt schlecht mein Lieber ! Wenn du damit zufrieden bist, tust du mir leid !


----------



## moddok (9. Februar 2010)

Hazel_Malorne schrieb:


> Es geht doch aber hier nicht darum, wie einfach oder schwer es ist an Equip/Marken zu kommen, sondern ob die Strategie von Blizzard das Spiel kaputt macht oder nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein.
überleg mal, du hast nen full T10 char mit dem du auf alles eine id hast. was tust du die woche über? in dala rumpimmeln? nein, nutzlos.
Du spielst dir einen twink hoch und sobald er 80 ist, farmst du dir fix dein gear zusammen und startest mit pd(o)k und icc durch.
alles kein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kritisch wird es erst dann, wenn ein lowbob, der gerade seinen allerersten 80er hochgespielt hat so easy an das gear kommt. denn solche leute sind es dann, die in den raids am failen sind und zu wipes führen.

was ich damit eigentlich sagen wollte: ich denke blizz will es so den etwas erfahrenenen spielern einfacher machen, mit ihren twinks/neuen mains den highcontent zu spielen!


----------



## Gnorfal (9. Februar 2010)

> Wie ist eure Meinung?
> Ist die momentane Blizzard Strategie WoW auch mit weniger täglicher Spielzeit gutes Equipp zu bekommen richtig, oder macht es das Spiel kaputt?


Meine Meinung ist mehr ne Frage: Was hat Dein Thread mit dem Titel Deines Threads zu tun?


----------



## Damatar (9. Februar 2010)

Das will ich auch wissen was het dein Tittel mit dem was du da schreibst zutun, zudem 3-4 stunden täglich? muss man nicht wirklich drin sein für guttes gear, t9 is arsch leicht zu erfahrmen ^^ ich finds gut, ich hab ja auch net soooo viel zeit zu verfügung, t 10 ist ne andere gesichte aber et is so wie es ist ganz gut, noch einfacher würden sogar casuals die lust verlierren.


----------



## AjaxXx (9. Februar 2010)

ja Leute wenn alles so einfach ist, habt ihr dann Arthas down? Geschweige den von Sindragosa? Hat irgendwer rnd schonmal Bloodqueen gelegt? Aber jaaaa es ist ja alles viel zu einfach. Schonmal Anub hc gelegt? Ich denke nur 95% der Spieler hier können darauf mit "ja" antworten... -.-


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (9. Februar 2010)

ich find einfach jeder der sich darüber beschwert dass wow zu lange dauert, der hat sich einfach das falsche game ausgesucht....

wow ist auf zeit ausgelegt... investiert man viel zeit, erreicht man viel.... investiert man wenig, erreicht man wenig.... 

und wer mir erzählt dass er für 13€ alles sehen darf, der liegt falsch... für 13€ gibts lediglich nur das recht auf einem von blizzard betreuten server einen nackten char zu erstellen.... mehr nich^^

ich finde dass es zu bc zeiten am besten war.... epic war epic und highend epic konnte nicht jeder haben....


----------



## Loony555 (9. Februar 2010)

Ich finde es im Moment genau richtig, so wie es gerade ist.

Ich hatte damals 2005 WoW mit Release in Deutschland angefangen,
und nach sechs Monaten mit Level 53 aufgegeben.
(Leveln und questen war mir alles zu mühsam damals, weil "mein" Paladin (und sicherlich auch ein wenig ich selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) wirklich gar nichts richtig konnte; weder tanken, noch heilen, und schon gar nicht Schaden machen).

Ca. eineinhalb Jahre später, es war im September 2007, und BC war schon ein halbes Jahr veröffentlicht, habe ich auf Einladung eines guten Freundes wieder ganz neu angefangen, weil es mich schon lange gejuckt hatte, wieder nach Azeroth zu gehen. Ganz neuer Charakter (Hexer), ganz neuer Server. 

Ich habe glücklicherweise von meinem Kumpel mit seinen diversen 70ern viel Unterstützung bekommen. Taschen, Gold, Tips und Ratschläge, und er hat meinen kleinen Hexer durch sämtliche klassischen Instanzen geschleift.

Und plötzlich machte mir dieses Spiel Spass. Mächtig Spass. Irgendwann im Frühjahr 2008 war ich dann auf Level 70, zu einer Zeit, als die Topgilden (und auch die nicht-so-Top-Gilden) schon lange Ilidan "abfarmten".

Und was blieb mir damals als aufstrebender Jungraider ? Karazhan, Gruul und Magtheridon. In wöchtenlichen, meist mehr oder weniger mühsamen Randomraids. Denn von den "Progress-Gilden" ging da schon lange niemand mehr hin, und entsprechend suchten die auch keine Frisch-70er mehr, die man erstmal durch sämtliche Prequests für sämtliche Raids schleifen und equippen musste. 

Und so habe ich dann meine Prequests für Kara, SSC und BT in Random-Raids und -Gruppen gemacht.

Anderen Level 70 "Nachzüglern" und auch den Twinks anderer Spieler erging es genauso. Man hatte schlicht keine Chance, Anschluss zu finden.

Erst zwei oder drei Monate vor wotlk Release hatte ich dann eine Gilde gefunden, die 
mit Twinks ab und zu mal SSC, TK und Mount Hyjal ging. Aber das war im Prinzip auch nur noch zum Spass.

Da lobe ich mir doch das heutige System. Ich bin nun seit wotlk Release in einer der Topgilden auf unserem Server. Ich kann aber leider heutzutage wegen Arbeit, Freundin usw. seit Ulduar nicht mehr vier mal die Woche raiden gehen, wie ich das die ersten Monate in wotlk getan habe. 
Deshalb finde ich das klasse, dass ich meinen guten alten Hexer trotzdem konkurrenzfähig ausstatten kann, auch wenn ich mal ein paar Tage gar nicht spielen kann, und nur sehr selten raiden kann.
Trotzdem kann ich ab und zu mit nach ICC oder PDK. Das wäre früher undenkbar gewesen, dass man z.B. nach Sunwell mit kann, obwohl man schon seit SSC nicht mehr regelmäßig mitraiden kann.

Nebenbei twinke ich leidenschaftlich gerne, habe neben meinem Hexer noch meine beiden Nachzügler, Heilig Priesterin (Full T9) und meinen DK Tank (auch Full T9). Beide noch nicht so lange auf 80. Und so kann ich je nach Lust und Laune heilen, tanken oder Schaden machen in Raids (egal welcher Raid, Gutem Equip für alle Spieler sei Dank) oder auch "nur" in Hero Inis. 
Früher wäre es unmöglich gewesen, alle Chars so auszustatten, dass man die freie Auswahl hat.

Ich genieße das System sehr, so wie es momentan ist.


----------



## Sir Wagi (9. Februar 2010)

Alles wäre so schön, wenn keiner was zu meckern hätte xD ...


----------



## Fedaykin (9. Februar 2010)

Marzani schrieb:


> Das kann ich vorbehaltlos unterschreiben!




Wie schön, dass der Mensch dazu neigt Vergangenes verklärt zu sehen. Und ich garantiere euch, dass in spätestens 2 Jahren ein Großteil der Spieler schreiben wird, dass: "Zu WotLK Zeiten war alles besser"

Ich durfte dies alles schon einmal miterleben. Was haben alle zu BC geflucht und sich die glorreichen Classic-Zeiten zurückgewünscht. Nun ist es BC das sich jeder zurückwünscht und in naher Zukunft wird es wieder WotLK sein.

The same procedure as every year James.


----------



## DarkSaph (9. Februar 2010)

Ich fand, das WoW zu 2.4 mit am Besten war. Es gab viel zu tun und durch das großteilige Abschaffen der Prequests war schon eine Blockade genommen. Man konnte durch die Massen an verfügbarem Markenequip recht schnell an gutes Equip kommen, um noch in den Raidcontent einzusteigen. Die Encounter waren aber trotzdem nicht so einfach wie jetzt zu WotLK Zeiten, sondern es gab dennoch Herausforderungen.

Zum Zeitlichen: WoW ist sehr zeitintensiv. Aber es ist ebenso ein Hobby. Und was ist schlimm, Zeit für ein Hobby zu investieren. Natürlich gibt es die Individuen, die durch WoW verkümmern, aber das sind in der Regel ehr die Ausnahmen. Ich würde behaupten, dass man als richig guter Spieler bei einer Top-Gilde (Bei einer wirklich guten Gilde unter den Top 400) letzten Endes weniger spielen muss, als in einer Mittelklasse-Raidgilde. Der Unterschied ist die Konzentration der Spielzeit. Während der Otto-Normal-Spieler jeden Tag 4 Stunden spielt, spielt ein Spieler einer solchen Gilde zu Progresszeiten das Doppelte, während er außerhalb der PRogresspahsen nicht viel zu tun hat, dort sinkt die Spielzeit dann meist weit unter die Zeit, die ein Normalo-Spieler mit dem Spiel zubringt. Gilt natürlich nicht für alle Spieler dieser Sorte, aber für viele.

Was ich persönlich allerdings nicht verstehe, sind die Spieler, die den alten Itemverhältnissen hinterhertrauern. Zu Classic Zeiten, ließ sich daran maximal erkennen, wer genug Zeit hat, sich in einem 40er Raid mitschleifen zu lassen. (Die meistens so schwer waren, weil 30% der Spieler im Raid meist gepennt haben.) Zu BC begann im Prinzip die Item-Inflation, die die Items entgültig in die Position verbannt hat, in der ich sie schon immer gesehen habe: Als Werkzeuge, als Mittel zum Zweck. Nicht als Trophäen. Man spielte eine Contentstufe durch, sah sich die Encounter an, hatte Spaß daran, sie zu legen und equippte sich nebenbei, um bereit für die nächste Stufe zu sein. Einzige Ausnahme bilden für mich die LEgendaries, die man wirklich als Trophäe sehen kann.


----------



## Stevesteel (9. Februar 2010)

Gutes Equip heisst nicht, dass derjenige Vielspieler ist.
Die durchschnittlichen Spieler, die Erfolge sammeln oder zig Heroische Instanzen abfarmen, brauchen weit mehr Zeit als der Raider, der sich 3x pro Woche hinsetzt und an einem Abend ICC und AK cleart und dadurch besseres Equip und sehr wahrscheinlich auch den höheren Skill hat.


----------



## Fox82 (9. Februar 2010)

Am geilsten find Ich hier die "bin die drittebeste Eule auf dem Server, bin der beste Schurke auf dem Server, bin der Beste!"...Da musste ich mal laut lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Die Leute die das von sich behaupten haben meist gar nix drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Ich sage extra "meistens" weil natürlich Ausnahmen die Regel bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Kankru (9. Februar 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> ...um solch ein Equipp zu erfarmen,
> da geht das nicht mehr mit 2-4 Stunden täglich...



Totaler Schwachsinn! Du scheinst dich 0 auszukennen!

Schau dir doch mal die Raidzeiten und Tage von größeren Gilden an!

Und wenn ich 8 Stunden WoW zocken will, dann mache ich das auch.

Und wenn ich 8 Stunden ein anderes Spiel zocken will, ebenso.

Werd erwachsen!


----------



## Aku T. (9. Februar 2010)

Hardcore/Casual-Diskussion Nr. 783039

My 2 cents: 
Ich finds gut so wie es ist. Man kann auch mal 2-3 Monate Pause machen, fängt wieder an und aufgrund von neuen Marken die in Heros droppen kann ich innerhalb weniger Tage wieder equipmäßig Anschluß an den Rest finden. 
Raid-Inis die nicht mal 10% der Abonnenten sehen wird es nie mehr geben und das ist gut so. 

LG
Aku


----------



## AggroGnomicus (9. Februar 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Gutes Equip heisst nicht, dass derjenige Vielspieler ist.
> Die durchschnittlichen Spieler, die Erfolge sammeln oder zig Heroische Instanzen abfarmen, brauchen weit mehr Zeit als der Raider, der sich 3x pro Woche hinsetzt und an einem Abend ICC und AK cleart und dadurch besseres Equip und sehr wahrscheinlich auch den höheren Skill hat.



Genau das ist es. Ich bin eher ein unregelmäßiger Spieler, weil meine Arbeit es nicht anders hergibt. Daneben gibt es noch ein Privatleben... und dann kommt irgendwann mal WOW bei mir. Wenn ich mir nun aber anschaue, dass ich mit meinem gezielten Vorgehen a) in den top 100 der Mages auf meinem Server bin und b) mit Abstand besseres Gear (und mE auch Taktik- und Spielverständnis) habe als die 24/7-online-Member meiner Gilde/F-List/Server, dann muss ich schon fragen, was diese sogenannten "Pro-Gamer" die hier überall rumheulen denn so mit ihrer Zeit machen... wer im reallife rumgimpt, wird sehr wahrscheinlich auch inGame nicht der stringenteste Player sein. Zumindest von mir so beobachtet in meiner Gilde/F-List/Server/etc.
Wer einen Plan und ein wenig Grips hat, kann alles effizienter gestalten. Ich brauch keine 40k Gold auf meinem Account, keine 150 Mounts und 80 Pets, keine 6500Erfolgspunkte. Ich brauche aber auch keine 60 Trys für das Zombiefest. Einmal gelesen, wie es geht, einmal versucht, beim 2. Try geschafft.  ==> 8h Aufwand vs. 45 Minuten Aufwand

Ich zocke zum Spass. Mir bereitet es aber auch Spass, den Content zu sehen. Deswegen gehe ich gezielt dahin, was ich noch sehen muss/will. Ich bin dann aber auch vorbereitet. Ich verstehe die guides die es zu lesen gibt... Kopp einschalten hilft häufig..
Klar sehe ich keine Hardmodes, Algalon hab ich auch noch nicht gelegt, war aber knapp dran. Aber das geht den 24/7-online-Spielern auch so. Wenn ich sehe das im Handelscannel 30k Gold für nen Algalon-Kill geboten werden.... lächerlich. Insbesondere dann, wenn die dann vor Algalon stehen und erstmal die Taktik erklärt haben wollen, weil die Foren und Guides "ja sooo schwer sind" (siehe auch die Napps, die nichtmal den Sticky lesen wollen, weil es "viiiel zu schwer ist")...


Fazit: Die Nerfs etc treffen nicht die breite Masse des sogenannten Casual Gamers. Die Nerfs bescheren nur denjenigen Alpträume, die sich nur über ingame-Erfolge definieren und ansonsten auch brain-afk ihr sonstiges Leben verdaddeln. 
Ob du nun 232-Items hinterhergeworfen bekommst oder nicht... Das interessiert doch nur diejenigen, die posend in Dala stehen wollen, weil sie nach 6h zocken pro Tag nix mehr anderes zu tun haben. Ich zocke vielleicht 8-10h pro Woche zum Spass und bin weiter als die meisten brain-afk-Dauerzocker


Epic für alle
High-End-Epic ist und bleibt den Spielern mit Skill vorbehalten... nicht den Spielern mit fehlendem Reallife 



und ja, WOW lebt von der breiten Masse, nicht von den 1% HardCore-Raidgilden. Wer sich beweisen muss, der kann ja mal nach draussen in die Sonne gehen und zB Sport treiben oder sonst was. WOW ist ein Unterhaltungsgame ohne intendierten Wettbewerbscharakter


----------



## Orthes (9. Februar 2010)

Aku schrieb:


> Hardcore/Casual-Diskussion Nr. 783039
> 
> My 2 cents:
> Ich finds gut so wie es ist. Man kann auch mal 2-3 Monate Pause machen, fängt wieder an und aufgrund von neuen Marken die in Heros droppen kann ich innerhalb weniger Tage wieder equipmäßig Anschluß an den Rest finden.
> Raid-Inis die nicht mal 10% der Abonnenten sehen wird es nie mehr geben und das ist gut so.



/sign

hab auch noch nen penny:
Es ist für einen Spieleentwickler auch traurig wenn 50 % der Spieler nicht den kompletten Content zu sehen bekommen. Naja, dann mit aussagen wie "Mußt halt mehr spielen..." kommen, ist nicht Sinn und Zweck, für jemanden der ein "echtes" RL hat und damit auch noch anderen Verpflichtungen nachgeht. 

SPIEL ---> SPAß !!!!

Beruf ----> Erfolg


----------



## AggroGnomicus (9. Februar 2010)

Orthes schrieb:


> SPIEL ---> SPAß !!!!
> 
> Beruf ----> Erfolg




Das ist es.

Problem ist nur, dass gefühlte 75% Spiel und Beruf vertauscht haben und nun überall Mimimi spammen, weil ihr Lebensinhalt kaputt ist  (" Blizzard hat meinem Pala 4% Life geklaut, alles ist kacke ich höre auf")


----------



## Super PePe (9. Februar 2010)

AggroGnomicus schrieb:


> Das ist es.
> 
> Problem ist nur, dass gefühlte 75% Spiel und Beruf vertauscht haben und nun überall Mimimi spammen, weil ihr Lebensinhalt kaputt ist (" Blizzard hat meinem Pala 4% Life geklaut, alles ist kacke ich höre auf")






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ist es
aber jeder soll da sein Ding durchziehen, solang mein Spaßfaktor nicht von jenen tangiert wird


----------



## Raveneye (9. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube das Problem ist hausgemacht von den Spielern.

Wenn ich mir das Wow Forum hier bei Buffed so angucke dann dreht sich alles nur noch um Epics, Gearscore, Pro und Casualgamer und das alles viel zu einfach oder zu schwer ist und das einige denken sie sind besser als andere.

Komischerweise ist das zb bei HdR nicht so, dort sind die Bosse auch nicht einfacher und man braucht auch ein eingespieltes Team um die Bosse zu kloppen, zumindest in den Raid Instanzen, trotzdem gehen sich die Spieler dort nicht gegenseitig so an wegen DPS oder Lootverteilung.


----------



## BlackBirdone (9. Februar 2010)

Immer der selbe Kram schon 3412412 mal durchgekaut >< und die Raids wadde muss rechnen ICC clear in 4h pdk 30min man iss das viel..


----------



## Fizzlebrix (9. Februar 2010)

Tja Herr Threadersteller in einem Punkt muss ich dir widersprechen: 
Um an Top-Equipment zu kommen, braucht man genaugenommen gar keine Zeit mehr. Maximal 10 Stunden WoW in der Woche reichen absolut aus, um alles, was an Content da ist, zu sehen und zu bewältigen. Auf einen Tag gerechnet wären das nichtmal 2 Stunden.
Vorrausetzung dafür ist natürlich eine Raidgruppe, die aus fähigen Leuten besteht und eine gewisse Struktur beim Raiden hat. Das heisst z.B., dass sich jeder Raidteilnehmer auf neue Bosse vorbereitet - mit entsprechendem Text- und Videoguide ein Aufwand von 15 min pro Boss(eine gewisse geistige Kapazität vorausgesetzt) und dass die Spieler ihre Klasse beherrschen, wovon man nach 5 Jahren WoW _eigentlich_ ausgehen sollte (de facto sind es aber höchstens 10% der Spieler, wenn überhaupt, die diese Vorraussetzungen mitbringen).

Da der Otto-Normal-Spieler aber über keine solche Raidgruppe verfügt, sich nicht über Bosse schlau macht, sondern sich erst alles 2 Min vor dem Bossfight halbgar erklären lässt, von der Existenz von Videoguides gar nichts weiss, aus seinem Char sowieso nur 70% raus holt, weil er keine Ahnung von der Theorie hinter seinem Char hat und sowieso überhaupt nicht fähig ist, das was er da vorgekaut bekommen hat, umzusetzen, benötigt der Otto-Normal-Spieler schlimmstensfalls das zehnfache oder mehr an Zeit, um den Content zu bewältigen und somit an gutes Equip zu kommen.


----------



## Kongo Otto (9. Februar 2010)

mein Schami is auf gut Itemlevel 250 im Schnitt... Raidet 2 Tage die Woche á 3h, ansonsten Daily und dann wieder off... bekommst doch alles in den A.... geblasen, dabei bin ich jetzt wirklich nicht DER Über-Pro, nur einer von vielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (9. Februar 2010)

Fizzlebrix schrieb:


> Tja Herr Threadersteller in einem Punkt muss ich dir widersprechen:
> Um an Top-Equipment zu kommen, braucht man genaugenommen gar keine Zeit mehr. Maximal 10 Stunden WoW in der Woche reichen absolut aus, um alles, was an Content da ist, zu sehen und zu bewältigen. Auf einen Tag gerechnet wären das nichtmal 2 Stunden.
> Vorrausetzung dafür ist natürlich eine Raidgruppe, die aus fähigen Leuten besteht und eine gewisse Struktur beim Raiden hat. Das heisst z.B., dass sich jeder Raidteilnehmer auf neue Bosse vorbereitet - mit entsprechendem Text- und Videoguide ein Aufwand von 15 min pro Boss(eine gewisse geistige Kapazität vorausgesetzt) und dass die Spieler ihre Klasse beherrschen, wovon man nach 5 Jahren WoW _eigentlich_ ausgehen sollte (de facto sind es aber höchstens 10% der Spieler, wenn überhaupt, die diese Vorraussetzungen mitbringen).
> 
> Da der Otto-Normal-Spieler aber über keine solche Raidgruppe verfügt, sich nicht über Bosse schlau macht, sondern sich erst alles 2 Min vor dem Bossfight halbgar erklären lässt, von der Existenz von Videoguides gar nichts weiss, aus seinem Char sowieso nur 70% raus holt, weil er keine Ahnung von der Theorie hinter seinem Char hat und sowieso überhaupt nicht fähig ist, das was er da vorgekaut bekommen hat, umzusetzen, benötigt der Otto-Normal-Spieler schlimmstensfalls das zehnfache oder mehr an Zeit, um den Content zu bewältigen und somit an gutes Equip zu kommen.



gar keine Zeit sind 10h .. werde ich mir merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so und nun mal Butter bei die Fische: Guides sind zwar schön und gut. Aber strenggenommen, ist es ein unsauberes Spielen mit Guides. Was wäre Day of the Tentacle, Doom I, W3D, Indy3-4, Lands of Lore usw wenn ich jedesmal bevor ich es spielte mir ein Guide durchgelesen hätte. Wo wäre der Spaß udn die Freude hin wenn ich nur stupide mich einlogge und wie ein Automat von a-X renne, weil der guide es so will und ich danach alles geschafft habe ohne einmal mein eigenen Kopf zubenutzen. Und da wundert ihr euch über die geistige Verarmung der Spieler. Mich wundert da nix mehr. Euer Entdeckerdrang läuft gegen NULL.


----------



## Angita (9. Februar 2010)

@ AggroGnomicus
/sign, thats bad but true


So long
Angita


----------



## Drop-Dead (9. Februar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich wills einfach haben wies in BC war..



zu bc wollten alle classic haben.
zu wotlk wollen alle bc haben und kurze zeit nachdem cata aufm markt ist wollen alle wotlk wieder haben .....


----------



## Super PePe (9. Februar 2010)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> zu bc wollten alle classic haben.
> zu wotlk wollen alle bc haben und kurze zeit nachdem cata aufm markt ist wollen alle wotlk wieder haben .....



ja das die Gewohnheit die da grüßt 
zum Thema Guides nochmal: Es hat ein Bild von Las Vegas mit ihren Spielern, die alle ein todsicheres System in einem Buchladen kauften und mit diesem kleine Heftchen in der Hand glauben, das sie die Bank sprengen werden.


----------



## Fizzlebrix (9. Februar 2010)

@ Pepe: 10 Stunden für ein Hobby sind nicht viel - der Durchschnittsdeutsche guckt am Tag über 3 Stunden TV (in einigen Bundesländern sind es weit mehr als 4 Stunden Pro Kopf am Tag!).
Und sicher kann man es sich schwer machen, Guides meiden und alles selbst herausfinden, dann muss man allerdings noch fähigere Mitspieler haben und sehr viel mehr Zeit einplanen, was ich mir sicher nicht antun werde.

Der Vergleich mit den von dir genannten Spielen hinkt aber gewaltig: Erstens sind diese Spiele bei weitem nicht so komplex und zweitens sind es Singe-Player Spiele, bei denen du keine 25 Leute koordinieren musst.

Ich will den Content sehen, arbeite seit jeher mit Guides und es macht mir Spass. Ich muss nicht auf einem Niveau mit Ensidia spielen, die wohl zu den Wenigen gehören, die (gezwungenermaßen) auf Guides verzichten.


----------



## Andoral1990 (9. Februar 2010)

also an gutes gear zu kommen is mit ner raid gilde absolut nicht mit vile zeit verbunden....

iuch raude 3 tage die woche 3 stunden... und zocke dann naja sagen wir mal noch 5 stunden die woche neben her.... das macht die rechnung am einfachsten...

das sind 14 stunden die woche

sind 2 stunden pro tag.... was is daran viel?  ich bin mit der spielzeit die beste eulen(vom equip her) auf unserem realm geworden.


----------



## Super PePe (9. Februar 2010)

Fizzlebrix schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit den von dir genannten Spielen hinkt aber gewaltig: Erstens sind diese Spiele bei weitem nicht so komplex und zweitens sind es Singe-Player Spiele, bei denen du keine 25 Leute koordinieren musst.



Dann fragt sich nur noch warum 25 Spieler so tun als wäre es ein Singelplayer Spiel


----------



## DarkSaph (9. Februar 2010)

Orthes schrieb:


> SPIEL ---> SPAß !!!!
> 
> Beruf ----> Erfolg



Prinzipiell stimmt das. Allerdings ist WoW ein Spiel, in welchem Wettbewerb möglich ist, genau wie auch z.B. im Fußball. Da gibt es einerseits die Leute, die sich ab und zu zum Bolzen treffen und dann gibt es Vereine, die das Ziel haben, möglichst weit oben in bestimmten Ligen und Turnieren zu sein. Dies lässt sich durchaus mit Progressgilden verlgleichen, auch wenn WoW bei der allgemeinen Masse kein so großes Echo findet.


----------



## MoonFrost (9. Februar 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind 2-4 Stunden täglich schon entscheidend zu viel, aber wenn man mal
> sieht wie viel Stunden Täglich in Deutschland vor dem Fernseher verbracht wird, ist das wohl Durchschnitt.



So dann zähl mir mal auf, was du so machst, wenn du abends um 6-7 von der Arbeit zu hause ankommst, gegessen und dich frisch gemacht hast. Außerdem ist deine Freundin im auslandspraktikum und lol bei deiner Familie wohnste nichtmehr, da du erwachsen bist. Jetzt erzähl mir nicht du triffst dich dann "inzwischen ist es wohl 8" noch mit freunden und machst mit denen was. Wenn mich einer unter der woche fragt, ob ich mit weg geh zeig ich dem nen Vogel wie es jeder klar denkende tun würde, den der normalbürger muss am nächsten Tag wieder früh aufstehen und zur Arbeit und da kann man nicht mal ebend auf party oder sich bis 3uhr morgens irgendwo rumtreiben. Die optionen sind also "schlafen gehen" "TV gucken" oder "wow zocken" Was mach ich dann? Um 8 schlafen gehn, wer kann das schon seid mal ehrlich? Alleine vor der glotze hocken in der hoffnung irgend ein sender zeigt mal irgend was tolles? Oder mit bekannten aus dem i-net noch net schönen abend haben, ohne sich groß anstrengen zu müssen. das man am nächsten morgen total platt ist?


----------



## Darkdamien (9. Februar 2010)

nur mal so am rand, wenn du deine angesprochenen "2-4h täglich" richtig nutzt, kannst du auch mit dem besten gear rumlaufen. kenne viele, die 2-3 mal in der woche von 20-23 uhr raiden und kommen auch durch den content, da muss man keine 5-8h pro tag vorm pc hocken ^^


----------



## Tyzone (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffed.de User,

Ich fand das Spiel zu Patch 2.4.3 einfach das beste der Welt. (Auch von Equipfarmingdauer)
Aber jetzt ist es zu einfach geworden aber es ist okay.
Und das Buffed Forum ist für solche Themen überhaupt nicht brauchbar ;P


Viel Spaß noch,
Tyzone


----------



## Dolengano (9. Februar 2010)

Momentan finde ich dass man zu schnell an sehr gutes Equipment kommt (T10). Man sammelt shcon mit level 70 Frostmarken und einige amchen es dann so , dass sie ausschließlich durch die Randomini leveln = sobald lvl 80 2-3 T10-Teile.... das sollte nicht sein. Allerdings finde ich, dass es zu BC-Zeiten zu schwer war.... Wenn man an Frostmarken erst kommen würde wenn man 80 ist wäre es besser... Sonst bin ich aber ganz zufrieden.


----------



## RedShirt (9. Februar 2010)

> Man sammelt shcon mit level 70 Frostmarken


Triumph, mein Bester. 2 Triumphmarken für die *erste* Randomini.

Das ist mein Kenntnisstand.
T10 wird einem *nicht* so nachgeworfen.

Bitte korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege.



> und einige amchen es dann so , dass sie ausschließlich durch die Randomini leveln = sobald lvl 80 2-3 T10-Teile.



Bitte um Belege.
2-3 T10 bekommst Du durch
a) weekly
b) die 6 geschenkten Frostmarken einmalig
c) die daily hc 2/tag (geht *nur* auf 80)

Wo ist also der Denkfehler?

:/


----------



## THE-O (9. Februar 2010)

jo der fehler ist meinst hinter dem monitor


----------



## Gerti (9. Februar 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Triumph, mein Bester. 2 Triumphmarken für die *erste* Randomini.
> 
> Das ist mein Kenntnisstand.
> T10 wird einem *nicht* so nachgeworfen.
> ...



Weekly
Random "Daily"
Weekly in ICC
+Marken aus dem 10er/25er
Und Sauerfang haut auch jeder down, also gibts sogar Tokens (zumindest von einem Boss 4 Free)
Und in Archa Droppt ebenfalls nochmal T10

Gibt genug Möglichkeiten schnell an T10 zu kommen.


----------



## Bibis (9. Februar 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Wie ist eure Meinung?



das du verstanden hast was ein RPG ist^^


----------



## RedShirt (9. Februar 2010)

Gerti,

schaffst Du die 10er alle mit Stufe <80?

^^ glaube mal nicht, daß Du da bei Tora schon stehst.

PDK gibt übrigens weiter Triumph, nix Frost, da musst schon ICC rein.
Und da brauchst als neu 80er mit blau/grün auch den Fuß nicht reinstecken, außer Du wirst gezogen.

Wenn man die Weekly, wie z.B. Modermiene+Fauldarm innerhalb 30 Min klopfen (übersetzt aus Q-Text)  schafft, hat man eh schon sehr gutes Gear.

Ich versteh nicht, wie Dolengano da von "von 0 auf T10" kommt. Mir schleierhaft.


----------



## benbaehm (9. Februar 2010)

also ich habe z.b. recount gelöscht. das ewige "im auge behalten" hat mich echt genervt. sowas wie gearscore kommt mir eh nicht ins haus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich will spaß beim spielen haben und nicht nur versuchen immer und über all 100% zu geben. das ist eh nicht notwendig.

vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich mittlerweile mehr spaß daran habe mir z.b. die ZG mounts zu farmen oder ähnliches als zum 1000sten mal durch die selbe hero zu rennen oder mich in raids die ganze zeit blöd anquatschen zu lassen... wer weis wer weis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (9. Februar 2010)

benbaehm schrieb:


> also ich habe z.b. recount gelöscht. das ewige "im auge behalten" hat mich echt genervt. sowas wie gearscore kommt mir eh nicht ins haus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das ist gut, wenn dich der Highend Content nicht so wirklich interessiert und du nicht bereit bist, das Bestmögliche aus deinem Charakter rauszuholen.


----------



## Haramann (9. Februar 2010)

Progamer zocken 4 Stunden und das 2x pro Woche. Das könnten sie theoretisch.
Mittelspieler zocken 3 Stunden und dass 5x die Woche. 
Was ist nun besser?


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (9. Februar 2010)

OT: Ich versteh nich ganz was der Titel "Abitur in Azeroth" mit dem eigentlichen Thread zu tun ham soll. (Der TE wird aber wohl kein abitur ham, wenn er equip so penetrant falsch schreibt)

naja was bleibt zu sagen? das schwere icc is gekommn ---> mimimi neeerf plx :'(


----------



## Gerti (9. Februar 2010)

benbaehm schrieb:


> also ich habe z.b. recount gelöscht. das ewige "im auge behalten" hat mich echt genervt. sowas wie gearscore kommt mir eh nicht ins haus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habs noch, weil es hilfreich ist zu erkennen, woran gerade der Tank gestorben ist, wer von was wie viel Schaden bekommt, welcher Tank mehr dmg bekommt und auf den man dann vielleicht noch einen Heiler ansetzt, wer wie viel Disspellt, ob die Raid DPS reicht oder noch ein Healer umspeccen muss, wie hoch ist meine Dot Uptime,...

Verdammt soviele nützliche Sachen, die ohne Recount verlorgen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das blöd anquatschen in Raids kann ich nicht bestätigen. In unserer 10er truppe sind wir halbwegs erfolgreich UND haben spaß, alle haben sich schonmal im RL gesehen bzw sind sogar zusammen bzw befreundet. Nette Atmosphäre, aber bei manchen Bossen ist man dann zu 100% konzentriert.


----------



## Lintflas (9. Februar 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Alle die schreien "WoW ist scheiße!!!EInseinself", sind selber daran schuld da sie durch dieses ewige Genörgle das Spiel einem mies machen.
> An Recount, Gearscore etc ist auch die Community schuld.
> Früher hat man einfach jemanden eingeladen und wenn der Boss dann lag, wars wunderbar!
> Heute ist WoW 80% Arbeit, 20% Spaß dank dem Umgang der Community mit diesen Addons.
> ...



Das sehe ich auch so. Das größte Problem an WoW ist letztendlich die Community, und die lässt sich leider nicht so einfach rauspatchen. ;-)


MfG


----------



## Laxera (9. Februar 2010)

hm....ich könnte nicht sagen, das ich weniger spiele weil equip und so schneller zu bekommen ist, jedoch finde ich es gut, das man jetzt wenn man spielpause gemacht hat (so wie ich: 6 monate in 2009 - habe im Januar mein ACC wieder aktiviert) das man jetzt nach nicht mal ner woche wieder mit raiden kann und nicht raid inis gehen muss für die man:

a) eh keine gruppen mehr findet (weil schon alle was anderes raiden)


b) die keinen mehr interessieren (vor allem auch wenn es um twinks geht - sonst müsste ich meine schami erst durch Naxx schleifen, dann Ulduar, PDK um dann mal langsam ICC gehen zu können - so kann ich gleich ICC (nachdem T9 vollständig ist und waffen/trinkets beschafft sind!)




deshalb: weiter so blizzard




mfg LAX
ps: muss mir jetzt echt mal raid suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warp16 (9. Februar 2010)

Blizzard macht das Spiel kapputt !
Wow wird immer einfacher und casualfreundlicher.
Würde mich selber neicht als 100% elitepro sonstwas gamer bezeichnen, aber oberer durschnitt (gilde server platz3)
Und ich finde es einfach arm wie wow zugrunde geht, irgendwann sind wir bei "blizzardfälltkeinnamemehreinmarken" durch lv10 mobs angelengt, und man sich T20 in 5 minuten farmen kann.
Ich verstehe natürlich auch die gegenseite, das man was erreichen will, wenn man wenig zeit hat, aber das es absolut unfair ist als 2std spieler pro tag das gleiche erreichen zu können wie jemand der 6 std spielt merkt glaube ich jeder. Bc war perfekt, classic war echt ein wenig zu schwierig für die masse, und jetzt ist es ne lachnummer.
Ich fühle mich auf jedenfall von Blizzard verarscht.
Ach und an alle flames die jetzt kommen von wegen ich habe kein rl weil ich 4-5 std spiele pro tag: Ich komme sehr gut im rl zurecht, und mache zzt mein Abitur, mit einem notendurchschnitt vo 2,3......

PS: Natürlich ist auch die communitie schuld, da diese casualisierung die Idioten zu hunderten hervortreibt, die von nichts ne ahnung, haben, sich nichtmal die mühe machen ihre klasse spielen zu lernen, und sich durch rdm raids mit 1000 dps und tot nach 1 min leechen, um dann den Spielern die was getan haben, den loot zu ninjan.
Und mein server besteht mittlerweile aus 30-40% solcher leute.
Sowas gabs in bc noch nicht, ohne leistung lag der boss eben nicht, da traute sich sowas niemand!

PS2: Bitte keine rechtschreibflames hatte wenig zeit um den kram hier hinzuschmettern^^


----------



## MaexxDesign (9. Februar 2010)

Zum Thema Progamer...
Progamer sind, wie der Name "professional gamer" im englischen schon aussagt, Berufsspieler.
Interessant wie viele Leute sich als Progamer bezeichnen und sich damit als Berufsspieler idendifizieren.
Das sind die Leute, die auf E-Sport-Veranstaltungen, um Geld spielen.
Wieviel habt ihr denn schon gewonnen ?
Ihr könnt euch bestenfalls als "Amateur-E-Sportler" bezeichnen, die ähnlich hohe Leistungen erbringen, aber damit kein Geld verdienen.


----------



## Daryst (9. Februar 2010)

Und zu Cata schreien sie alle nach 2 Monaten..."Wollen WotLK zurück! Da war alles besser".
Wenn sich das Spiel verändert, ist es eben so. Und nur so nebenher bemerkt, muss ein guter Spieler nicht mal halb so viel spielen wie ein ein casual( siehe Beitrag 113).
Wenn man jetzt arbeiten geht und der Chef jeden Tag 1 Stunde später kommt, schreit dann auch jeder, dass er mehr verdienen will, weil er länger da ist/arbeitet? Wohl kaum.
Außerdem bekommt ein Casual nur dann T10, wenn er jede/n Tag/Woche die Dayli/Weekly macht und das dauert dann schon relativ lang, da besitzen die meisten schon 3-4 Teile und in den andern slots stecken auch 251er items und bessere, wo ist das Problem? Das der wenig Spieler die Items aus dem Content bekommt der schon 3-4 Monate alt ist?
Und die anderen Raider mit ehrgeiz nicht schnell genug die neuen T-Teile bekommen um sich zu unterscheiden? Rum gammeln in den Städten um zu zeigen vom Aussehen..."Man bin ich geil, vorallem mit dem neuen T xy Schultern, sieht gut aus und hebt mich ab vom rest" POSEN WAR gestern...SKILL ist HEUTE angesagt.


MfG

PS: Es soll Spaß machen, scheint ja allen Spaß zu machen, da sie trotz MIMIMI ja weiter spielen.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Februar 2010)

immer dieses ewige genörgel zwischen pro-und casualgamern...das nervt am meisten.ich kann beide Seiten verstehen und gehöre selbst zu den Casualgamern...
alles wäre viel einfacher wenn man irgednwie ne 1.Liga und ne 2.Liga einführen könnte...fragt mich jetzt nich wie das gehen soll(vlt durch das gear oder Beantragung in der 1.Liga mitzumachen,aber nur wenn man genug Zeit hatoder was weiss ich,oder die server werden nich mehr nach pvp und so unterteilt sondern nach 1.Ligaservern u.2.Ligaservern),aber dadurch würde man doch vieles vereinfachen.die progamer wären alle unter sich,könnten trotzdem mit ihren gear in dala prahlen und die casuals könnten wieder gemütlich in der 2.Liga durch eine ini wandeln


----------



## Siiny (13. Februar 2010)

also ichdenke das blizzard dsmit prizipiel im vorteil ist, aber dagegenhin mussich auch aus eigener erfahrung sagen das wenn man schon soetwas spielt kann es ja nicht sein alles hinterhergeschmissen zu bekommen is ja auch i-wie doof, da man das game nicht beherschen muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mfg Siiny


----------

